# Форум для размышляющих > Смысл жизни >  Смысл жизни

## Fagot

Сама по себе жизнь не имеет смысла. Жизнь - это возможность создать смысл. Смысл нужно обнаружить: его нужно создать. Ты найдешь смысл, только создав его. Он не лежит вон там, в кустах, чтобы ты мог пойти, немного поискать и найти его. Он не похож на камень, который ты можешь найти. Это стихотворение, которое нужно сложить, песня, которую нужно спеть, танец, который нужно станцевать. 
Смысл - это танец, не камень. Смысл- это музыка. Ты найдешь его, только если создашь. 
Миллионы людей живут бессмысленными жизнями из-за этой совершенно глупой идеи, что смысл нужно открыть. Как будто он уже есть, и все, что нужно, - это откинуть занавес, и - смотрите: вот он, смысл! Это не так. 
Бог - это не вещь, но творение. И лишь те, кто создает, находят. И хорошо, что этот смысл нигде не лежит, иначе один человек нашел бы его - и тогда, зачем было искать его другим? 
Не видишь ли ты разницы между религиозным смыслом и научным смыслом? Альберт Эйнштейн открыл теорию относительности; должен ли ты теперь открывать ее снова и снова? Делая это, ты будешь глупцом. Какой смысл? Один человек сделал это; он дал тебе карту. Может быть, ему потребовались годы, но ты можешь понять за часы. Ты можешь пойти в университет и выучить. 
Будда тоже что-то открыл, Заратустра тоже что-то открыл, но это не похоже на открытие Альберта Эйнштейна. Оно не лежит где-то, и ты не можешь просто пойти за Заратустрой, последовать его карте и найти его. Ты никогда его не найдешь. Тебе придется стать Заратустрой. Увидь разницу! 
Чтобы понять теорию относительности, тебе не нужно становиться Альбертом Эйнштейном, нет. Тебе понадобится всего лишь средний уровень разума, вот и все. Если ты не совсем умственно отсталый, ты ее поймешь. 
Но чтобы понять смысл Заратустры, тебе придется стать Заратустрой - ничто меньшее не подойдет. Тебе придется создать его заново. Каждая индивидуальность должна родить Бога, смысл, истину; каждый человек должен забеременеть им и пройти через боли родов. Каждый должен выносить его в своем чреве, накормить собственной кровью, и лишь тогда человек его открывает. 
Если ты не можешь видеть никакого смысла в жизни, наверное, ты пассивно ждал, пока смысл придет... он никогда не придет. Это было идеей прошлых религий - что смысл уже где-то есть. Его нет! Есть свобода его создать, энергия, чтобы его создать. Есть поле, чтобы сеять семена и пожать урожай. Все есть - но смысл должен быть создан. Именно поэтому создать его - такая радость, такое приключение, такой экстаз. 
Поэтому первое: религия должна быть творческой. До сих пор религия оставалась очень пассивной, почти бессильной. Ты не ожидаешь от религиозного человека, чтобы он был творческим. Ты ожидаешь от него, чтобы он постился, жил в пещере, рано вставал утром, читал мантры... и тому подобные глупости. И ты совершенно удовлетворен! Что он делает? А ты хвалишь его, потому что он продолжает долгие посты. Может быть, он мазохист; может быть, он наслаждается тем, что истязает себя. Он сидит голый, когда вокруг холодно, а ты восхищаешься им. 
Но какой в этом смысл, какая ценность? Все животные мира ходят голыми в холода - они не святые. Или, когда жарко, он сидит на горячем солнце, а ты восхищаешься им. Ты говоришь: 
- Смотрите! Вот великий аскет. Но что он делает? Каков его вклад в мир? Какую красоту он прибавляет к миру? Изменил ли он мир хоть на каплю? Сделал ли он его более милым, более благоухающим? Нет, ты это не спрашиваешь. 
Этого нужно спрашивать. Хвали человека, если он создал песню. Хвали человека, если он создал прекрасную статую. Хвали человека, если он так прекрасно играет на флейте. Пусть с этих пор и навсегда это будет религиозными качествами. Хвали человека, если он такой влюбленный, - любовь есть религия. Хвали человека, потому что его посредством мир становится более благодатным. 
Забудь все эти глупости, все эти посты и сидение в пещерах, истязание себя или лежание на постели из гвоздей. Хвали человека, если он вырастил прекрасные розы; мир из-за них станет красочнее. И тогда ты найдешь смысл. 
Смысл приходит из творчества. Религию нужно сделать более поэтичной, более эстетичной. 
И второе: иногда случается так, что ты ищешь смысл, потому что уже пришел к заключению относительно этого смысла. Из этого заключения ты исходишь в поисках. Ты уже решил, каким должен быть смысл, каким обязан быть смысл... и тогда ты его не находишь. 
Исследование должно быть чистым. Что я имею в виду, когда говорю, что исследование должно быть чистым? Оно должно производиться без всяких заключений. В нем не должно быть никаких предварительных заключений, априори. 
Какого смысла ты ищешь? Если ты уже решил, что ищешь определенного смысла, ты его не найдешь - потому что само начало исследования загрязнено, твое исследование не чисто. Ты уже решил. 
Например, если человек приходит в сад и думает, что найдет там бриллиант, и лишь тогда этот сад красив… он не может найти бриллиант, поэтому говорит, что сад не имеет смысла. В нем столько красивых цветов, в нем поет столько птиц, и столько красок, и дует ветер в соснах, и мох на камнях... Но он не может увидеть никакого смысла, потому что у него есть определенная идея: он должен найти бриллиант, Кохинор, - лишь тогда будет смысл. Он упускает смысл из-за этой идеи. 
Пусть твое исследование будет чистым. Не двигайся с какой-то навязчивой идеей. Иди голым и обнаженным. Иди открытым и пустым. И ты найдешь не только смысл, ты найдешь тысячу и один смысл. Тогда каждая вещь станет осмысленной. Просто цветной камешек, сияющий в лучах солнца... или капля росы, окруженная небольшой радугой... или небольшой цветок, танцующий на ветру... Какого смысла ты ищешь? 
Не начинай с заключения, иначе ты начнешь неправильно с самого начала. Иди без заключений! Именно это я имею в виду, когда говорю снова и снова: иди без знания, если хочешь найти истину. Знающий человек никогда не находит. Его знание становится препятствием. 
Если у тебя есть навязчивая идея, ты ее ищешь, ищешь только ее... И из-за этой узости ума все доступное упускается. 
Смысл нужно создать. Смысл нужно искать без всяких заключений. Если ты можешь отбросить знание, жизнь внезапно станет цветной - она станет психоделической. Но ты постоянно носишь груз своих писаний, книг, теорий, доктрин, философий... ты теряешься во всем этом. И все перемешивается, становится вверх ногами, и ты даже не можешь вспомнить, что есть что. 
Твой ум - это такая каша. Почисти его! Сделай его пустым. Пустой ум - это лучший ум. 
Столько мыслей в уме, все вперемешку; кажется, ничто не ясно; ты слышал столько вещей из стольких источников, твой ум - это просто чудовище! И ты пытаешься, все помнить, тебе велели все помнить: "Не забудь!" И, естественно, бремя так тяжело, что ты не можешь запомнить. Многое ты забываешь. Многое ты воображаешь и добавляешь от себя.

----------


## Fagot

Вот что происходит. Ты помнишь - "Это сказал Платон". И ты помнишь - "Это сказал Лао-цзы". И ты помнишь, что сказал Иисус, что сказал Мухаммед... помнишь многие вещи, и все они перемешиваются, но ты не сказал ни одного собственного слова. Пока ты не скажешь своего слова, ты упустишь весь смысл. 
Отбрось знание и стань более творческим. Помни, знание накоплено - тебе не нужно быть с ним творческим; ты должен быть просто восприимчивым. И именно таким стал человек: человек низведен до роли простого зрителя. Он читает газеты, читает Библию, Коран и Гиту; он ходит в кино, сидит и смотрит кино; он идет на футбольный матч или сидит перед телевизором, слушает радио... И так далее, и тому подобное. Двадцать четыре часа в сутки он находится в своего рода бездействии, остается зрителем. Другие что-то делают, а он просто наблюдает. Ты не найдешь смысла, наблюдая. 
Ты можешь увидеть тысячу любовников, занимающихся любовью, но не узнаешь, что такое любовь, ты не узнаешь потерю себя в оргазме, наблюдая за кем-то другим. Тебе придется стать участником. Смысл приходит в участии. Участвуй в жизни! Участвуй в ней глубоко, как только возможно более тотально. Рискни всем ради участия! Если ты хочешь узнать, что такое танец, не ходи и не смотри на танцора, - научись танцевать, стань самим танцем. Если хочешь узнать что-нибудь, участвуй. Это истинный и правильный путь, подлинный путь к тому, чтобы что-то узнать. И в твоей жизни будет великий смысл. И не только одномерный - многомерный смысл. Ты будешь осыпан смыслами. 
Жизнь должна быть многомерной, лишь тогда есть смысл. Никогда не делай жизнь одномерной. Это тоже проблема. Кто-то становится инженером и думает, что все кончено. Он становится отождествленным с профессией инженера. Тогда всю жизнь он просто инженер... были доступны тысячи вещей, но он движется по одной лишь колее. Ему становится скучно, надоедает. Он устал, он изнурен. Продолжает тащиться. Ждет только смерти. Какой может быть смысл? 
Пусть у тебя в жизни будет больше интересов. Не будь всегда бизнесменом; иногда играй. Не будь только врачом, или инженером, или директором школы, или профессором - будь как можно большим! Играй в карты, играй на скрипке, пой песню, будь фотографом-любителем, поэтом... Найди как можно больше вещей в жизни, и тогда у тебя будет богатство. А смысл - это побочное следствие богатства. 
Вот одна хасидская история.
Был праздник, и хасиды собрались, чтобы помолиться и причаститься - получить сатсанг - со своим мастером. 
Один человек пришел с умственно отсталым ребенком. Он немного беспокоился из-за этого ребенка: как бы мальчик что-нибудь ни выкинул. И он присматривал за ним. Когда молитвы были произнесены, мальчик сказал отцу: 
- У меня есть свисток - можно мне поиграть на нем? 
Отец сказал: 
- Ни в коем случае - где твой свисток? Потому что он боялся, что мальчик не послушается его запрета. Он показал отцу, где свисток, в каком кармане, и отец присматривал за этим карманом. Но когда начались танцы, отец забыл обо всем и стал танцевать. Хасиды были танцорами, радостными людьми - сливки иудаизма, сама эссенция иудаизма была в них, в этих безумных людях. 
Когда все стали молиться Богу и танцевать, внезапно мальчик не мог больше сдерживаться. Он достал свисток и изо всех сил дунул в него. Все были в шоке! Но Баал Шем подошел к мальчику, обнял его и сказал: 
- Наши молитвы услышаны. Без этого свистка все было бы тщетно - потому что это была единственная случившаяся здесь спонтанная вещь. Все остальное было ритуалом. 
Не позволяй своей жизни быть просто мертвым ритуалом. Пусть будут мгновения необъяснимого. Пусть будут некоторые вещи, которые таинственны, для которых ты не можешь привести никаких причин. Пусть будут некоторые действия, из-за которых люди подумают, что ты немного с приветом. Человек, который на сто процентов нормален, мертв. Немного безумия рядом со здравомыслием - это всегда великая радость. Продолжай делать и безумные вещи тоже. И тогда смысл возможен.

----------


## Fagot

Я так понимаю, что смысл жизни это не только "Моя проблема"... скорее проблема всего форума?
Мне понравилось. Может еще кому приглянется и на одного отчаявшегося станет меньше.

----------


## Unity

О, Автор... Привели вдохновенную цитату, из Ошо, скорее всего, – и полагаете, что ней Вы сумеете кому-либо Здесь помочь? Ошо (он же Чандра Мохан Раджниш) был славный Мастер Слова, великий оратор, – тем не менее, вся Его философия – всего лишь Плод Его Ума, Его души. Его слова, – следствие Его мироощущения. Беда же многих форумчан заключается именно в том, что сами они не в состоянии «сделать свою жизнь Осмысленной и Многогранной» вот так, на раз-два-три...  :Frown:  По всей вероятности, способность Жить Осмысленно является производным мудрости, глубокого и обширного жизненного опыта, которому попросту неоткуда появиться у Молодых Людей, позабывших (спасибо нашему великому обществу, культуре, Системе) своё беззаботное, самозабвенное детство, насквозь пропитанное тем таинственным качеством, которого нам, «без пяти минут усопшим», столь не хватает сейчас...

Да, Ошо был гением, уникумом, редчайшим самородком, – однако Он создал Свой Смысл для себя – и Его смысл не сможет стать Чьим-то Смыслом, – при всём желании. Каждому, в идеале, стоит Создать свой собственный Смысл, – но проблема как раз и заключается в том, что многие индивидуумы убивают себя, так и не сумев его Сотворить... 

Не все столь сильны, в мире Нет того пресловутого «равенства возможностей», о коих вскользь упоминается в Конституции... У каждого человеческого существа свой уникальный индивидуальный уровень «творческих сил»... И некоторые не справляются с «поставленной задачей», – и Основной вопрос этого форума, как мне кажется, заключается именно в том, как помочь людям уловить Свой Смысл среди бесчисленного количества Чуждых смыслов, позиционируемых в качестве истинно-верных... Также важно разобраться: как и почему люди приходят к точке, в которой искать & созидать очередной «смысл» каждого нового дня более совершенно Не Хочется? Возможен ли выход с подобного состояния?  :Confused:

----------


## Nord

> Не все столь сильны, в мире Нет того пресловутого «равенства возможностей», о коих вскользь упоминается в Конституции... У каждого человеческого существа свой уникальный индивидуальный уровень «творческих сил»... И некоторые не справляются с «поставленной задачей», – и Основной вопрос этого форума, как мне кажется, заключается именно в том, как помочь людям уловить Свой Смысл среди бесчисленного количества Чуждых смыслов, позиционируемых в качестве истинно-верных... Также важно разобраться: как и почему люди приходят к точке, в которой искать & созидать очередной «смысл» каждого нового дня более совершенно Не Хочется? Возможен ли выход с подобного состояния?


 В этом нет никакой проблемы, *Unity*. С миром все в порядке. И даже то, что кто-то сегодня умрет - это тоже так и задумано. 

Все страдающие здесь поддерживают свое состояние страдания самолично. В этом нет ничего противоестественного, мистического или чьего-то злого умысла - это особенность сознания. Я уже описывал механизм возникновения таких ловушек: мы получаем определенные данные извне и структурируем их с помощью их же самих - это действительно так, потому что младенец никакими высокоуровневыми инструментами структурирования по рождению не обладает - его обучают этому. Текущая структура в сознании - мировоззрение - может входить в глубокий диссонанс с вновь поступившей информацией. Это приводит к шоку сознания, мировоззрение человека не в состоянии переварить поступившую информацию и поступает сигнал: тупик. Так как мы располагаем лишь собственным сознанием как единственным инструментом отображения реальности, то человек начинает полагать, что это в мире что-то не так. А по факту - это не в мире что-то не так, в мире не может быть что-то не так, мир таков, какой он есть - это мировоззрение человека не в состоянии отыскать места в самом себе некоему новому факту о мире.

Ну, а дальше начинается то, что мы видим: борьба сознания с самим собой. Кто-то в итоге меняет свое мировоззрение, кто-то всю жизнь "страдает", кто-то убивает себя. Одна из проблем при этом - замыкание в сфере имеющихся фактов. Так как шокированное сознание выдало уже свой вердикт: "Мир какой-то не такой!", то новые факты из мира либо фильтруются через это утверждение, либо вовсе игнорируются. Понятно, что ничего нового сознание при этом не в состоянии создать - соответственно и измениться не может, дабы включить шок-факт в себя, отсюда и фиксация сознания на состоянии тупика.

Но это полдела еще. Восприятие мира как чего-то внешнего по отношению к человеку - неверно. Человек также является творцом мира, поэтому мы сами также даем пишу своему собственному сознанию через свое выражение в мир. Ничего не делая, устраняясь от мира, становясь пассивным наблюдателем, мы не становимся объективнее, мы просто занимаем определенную позицию. Пенять при этом на то, что мир чего-то нам не предлагает - бессмысленно, потому что мы сами от активности и устранились, то есть в лучшем случае можно надеяться, что кто-то другой создаст нам то, что нашему сознанию будет соответствовать.

Это тоже вариант - пусть кто-то нам делает хорошо. Но мы становимся в зависимость от этого кого-то, и это еще яснее и ярче делает тот факт, что самоустранение, восприятие мира как чего-то внешнего - есть отдача собственного сознания под чужое управление - будь то "некто кто-то" или даже "мир вообще". Как говорится, если вы не управляете своей жизнью - жизнь начнет управлять вами. Как видите, ничего мистического или нелогичного. Про тех, кто "вот прямо вообще НИЧЕГО НЕ ХОЧЕТ" я могу однозначно сказать: это самообман. Получается что: "Я ничего не хочу"  И "Меня беспокоит, что я ничего не хочу". Как минимум то, что вы *хотите* знать (ведь вас это беспокоит) почему вам "ничего не хочется" - уже желание.

----------


## Fagot

> О, Автор... Привели вдохновенную цитату, из Ошо, скорее всего, – и полагаете, что ней Вы сумеете кому-либо Здесь помочь?


 Да... привел цитату из Ошо... и полагаю, что, возможно, кому-нибудь она поможет.
Если не поможет, то хуже, думаю, не будет. Куда уж хуже то?

----------


## Unity

> В этом нет никакой проблемы, Unity. С миром все в порядке. И даже то, что кто-то сегодня умрет - это тоже так и задумано.


 О, да, конечно! Как же это я, тёмная, ранее этого не замечала... Мы, оказывается, Уже жительствуем в лучшем из миров!  :Big Grin:  И неважно, что где-то там на планете всё ещё существует Голод (около полутора миллиарда человек согласно данным ООН), эпидемии СПИДа (и не только в бедных странах Чёрного Континента), туберкулёза, онкологических заболеваний; неважно, что где-то кем-то уничтожаются тропические леса; кто-то торгует наркотиками, оружием и даже другими людьми; да и неважно, по сути, что человечество в целом по-зверски относится к экологии... 



> Все страдающие здесь поддерживают свое состояние страдания самолично. В этом нет ничего противоестественного, мистического или чьего-то злого умысла - это особенность сознания.


 Не стоит, однако, наверное, «всех под одну гребёнку», – бесспорно, существую ситуации, в которых источниками страданий для одних индивидуумов являются Иные Родные/Сторонние человеческие существа...  :Frown:  Что в Таком случае порекомендуете таким «жертвам обстоятельств»? «Расширять сознание», может быть? «Научится изменять своё Интеллектуальное Отношение к сложившимся условиям, раз уж изменить сами обстоятельства мы оказываемся не в силах, – во имя минимизации никому ненужных страданий»? 



> Ну, а дальше начинается то, что мы видим: борьба сознания с самим собой. Кто-то в итоге меняет свое мировоззрение, кто-то всю жизнь "страдает", кто-то убивает себя. Одна из проблем при этом - замыкание в сфере имеющихся фактов. Так как шокированное сознание выдало уже свой вердикт: "Мир какой-то не такой!", то новые факты из мира либо фильтруются через это утверждение, либо вовсе игнорируются. Понятно, что ничего нового сознание при этом не в состоянии создать - соответственно и измениться не может, дабы включить шок-факт в себя, отсюда и фиксация сознания на состоянии тупика.


 Иными словами, мир беспрестанно снабжает наше Сознание информацией, она течёт сквозь нас словно река... Но порой мы вдруг «восстаём» Против некоторых фактов, упрямо пытаясь их отрицать. Естественно, умозрительное Отвержение фактов ни в коей мере не может как-либо повлиять на ход событий реальности, – и в нашем уме, иносказательно, возникает Плотина, Шлюз, firewall, некий интеллектуальный фильтр... «…Это признаю, это отрицаю». Данные по-прежнему поступают Извне, – а разум упрямо пытается что-либо в них выделять и всячески это отвергать. Так зарождается конфликт... Своего рода «условный рефлекс»: ощущать себя Несчастной при таких-то & таких-то обстоятельствах, при восприятии информации определённого толка... 
Забавно устроен наш разум...  :Confused:  Мы сами же себя Программируем на страдания, – и затем приходим в бешенство, вкушая плоды своих же Настроек, своих Самовнушений.

----------


## Unity

> Но это полдела еще. Восприятие мира как чего-то внешнего по отношению к человеку - неверно. Человек также является творцом мира, поэтому мы сами также даем пишу своему собственному сознанию через свое выражение в мир. Ничего не делая, устраняясь от мира, становясь пассивным наблюдателем, мы не становимся объективнее, мы просто занимаем определенную позицию. Пенять при этом на то, что мир чего-то нам не предлагает - бессмысленно, потому что мы сами от активности и устранились, то есть в лучшем случае можно надеяться, что кто-то другой создаст нам то, что нашему сознанию будет соответствовать.


 Нет, в действительности как по мне ни «людей», ни «Внешнего жестокого и сурового Мира», – всё являет собой Единственную Систему. Люди отнюдь не являются творцами мира, – максимум, что можем мы создать – это свою уникальную, бесподобную, неповторимую систему мировоззренческих фильтров, Суживающую и Ограничивающую безбрежное многомерное существование вокруг до пределов, кои в принципе способен безболезненно вынести наш рассудок.  :Big Grin: 



> Это тоже вариант - пусть кто-то нам делает хорошо. Но мы становимся в зависимость от этого кого-то, и это еще яснее и ярче делает тот факт, что самоустранение, восприятие мира как чего-то внешнего - есть отдача собственного сознания под чужое управление - будь то "некто кто-то" или даже "мир вообще". Как говорится, если вы не управляете своей жизнью - жизнь начнет управлять вами. Как видите, ничего мистического или нелогичного. Про тех, кто "вот прямо вообще НИЧЕГО НЕ ХОЧЕТ" я могу однозначно сказать: это самообман. Получается что: "Я ничего не хочу" И "Меня беспокоит, что я ничего не хочу". Как минимум то, что вы хотите знать (ведь вас это беспокоит) почему вам "ничего не хочется" - уже желание.


 Наверное, именно потому многие из нас устав Быть Зависимыми (от кого-либо персонально либо мира в целом), не желая «брать в руки штурвал» управления жизнью, коим-то таинственным образом свалившейся вдруг на наши хрупкие души, приходят к сумрачной и страшащей идее о СУ...  :EEK!: 

Однако возникает при этом вопрос: действительно ли смерть, – наилучший вариант – иль, быть может, это путь к ещё Большим страданиям? Предположения физиков (перекликающиеся с некими энными моментами буддизма/индуизма/бон) отнюдь неутешительны: всё в мире есть Энергия на множестве уровней, состояний, выражений и форм, – и энергия эта Вечна. Сами мы состоим с неё, – так вдруг в действительности убив себя мы, между тем, не сможем Лишить себя Сознания, не сможем лишить себя размышлений, ума – самой жизни по сути своей? Что тогда?  :Confused: 
Быть может, на том Ином предположительном «плане бытия», на котором теоретически оказывается Нечто, бывшее прежде «человеком» после своего Перехода, возможностей для стабилизации своего разума будет Меньше, – либо не будет вообще – и гипотетической «душе» придётся неопределённо-долгое время метаться в логическом кольце своих собственных же страданий, прихваченных с собой с прежнего места жительства, Земли?..  :EEK!:

----------


## zanuda_ru

> Текущая структура в сознании - мировоззрение - может входить в глубокий диссонанс с вновь поступившей информацией.


 Кстати, одно время муссировалась проблема так называемого "информационного бума", когда вокруг множественные потоки информации, зачастую противоречивой, "атакуют" мозг, срабатывает защитная реакция,эдакий "внутренний предохранитель",мозг просто отключается, отказывается работать и человек впадает в состояние ступора. 
Например, исследуя причины аварии на АЭС, самолетов и т.п. почти всегда всплывает пресловутый "человеческий фактор", как самое уязвимое  место в системе. Где-то вычитал, что исследуя аварию на одной из АЭС, американцы натолкнулись как раз на такой ступор. Персонал(операторы), получили на пульте сразу множество разных сигналов, завыли сигналы тревоги, замигали красным множество лампочек на пульте и т.п. В результате не смогли соорентироваться и упустили момент.

----------


## Nord

> О, да, конечно! Как же это я, тёмная, ранее этого не замечала... Мы, оказывается, Уже жительствуем в лучшем из миров! И неважно, что где-то там на планете всё ещё существует Голод (около полутора миллиарда человек согласно данным ООН), эпидемии СПИДа (и не только в бедных странах Чёрного Континента), туберкулёза, онкологических заболеваний; неважно, что где-то кем-то уничтожаются тропические леса; кто-то торгует наркотиками, оружием и даже другими людьми; да и неважно, по сути, что человечество в целом по-зверски относится к экологии...


 Эти проблемы заложены в само бытие. Я прекрасно понимаю человеческую реакцию на такое положение вещей, но я говорю не о человеческих стремлениях, а о том как оно есть по факту. Я также допускаю, что эти проблемы могут быть решены, но это не значит, что человек избавится от страдания. Вполне может статься, что эти страдания покажутся ерундой по сравнению с теми, что откроются после решения первых. Так оно, собственно, и происходит, если заглянуть в историю человечества: решаем одни проблемы - поднимаются другие. Например, в средние века чума косила целые города - мы справились с этим, и что? Человек вновь недоволен - оказывается его поджидали еще более неприятные болезни.

Само существование системы зиждется на постоянном балансе противоположностей. Это выражение того, что в основе сущего - Ничто. Нуль. Этот нуль в иллюзии бытия человека разделен на противоположности, и мы по отдельности чувствуем то одно состояние, то другое, но это временное явление, и в итоге сумма таки сходится к нулю. То есть на всякую радость будет столько же и печали. Время присуще непосредственно системам, в которых наше сознание пребывает, поэтому эта разделенность нуля на половины - такая же иллюзия. По сути ничего и не происходит.

Для многих это звучит фантастически или даже как бред, но я пришел к этому не в попытках отыскать "теорию всего", а просто перешагнув ничем не обоснованные аксиомы, попытался понять как дела обстоят на самом деле, если не пытаться подгонять их под свои воззрения. Надо сказать, что и нового-то я ничего не говорю - все это известно стало еще за 600 лет до нашей эры в учениях Будды и Лао Цзы. Какое-то время я не мог понять - почему мои выводы и буддизм не вполне совпадают, почему даосизм, в ядре своем ту же идею озвучивает, но в целом неприемлем. Я ошибаюсь и чего-то не учел или...? 

Меня, например, смущала космология буддизма: почему шесть миров, а не пять или семь или двадцать семь? Почему происходит пульсация Вселенной, да еще и с четкими временными периодами - откуда эти четкие интервалы берут, если время отсчитывается изнутри системы? А если снаружи - тогда должна была произойти первая манвантара - то есть сотворение вселенной, а до этого что было? И к чему весь процесс тогда движется? И идея бодхисатв - то есть тех, кто "спасает" завязнувшие в Майе сознания - если Майя упорно создается раз за разом и наполняется сознаниями, и это вроде как бесконечный процесс, то деятельность бодхисатв бессмысленна - собака лает, а караван идет. А если можно исчерпать сознания и прекратить сам процесс пульсации Вселенной, то тогда что дальше?

Я не нашел ответов в буддизме на эти вопросы.

С даосизмом еще хлеще - само учение о Дао говорит: "Жизнь не так уж и важна", а адепты продолжают: "...Но чтобы прожить как можно дольше...". Всё, дальше даосизм наполнен техниками продления жизни, достижения бессмертия и всего того, что сам же и объявляет изначально несущественным. Как это понимать?

Но недавно до меня, что называется, дошло. Сам Будда Гаутама никогда не пускался в рассуждения о строении Вселенной - оно и понятно, потому как это сродни обсуждению вопроса "Какого цвета Нирвана?". Космологию и многое другое невозбранно прилепили к учению позже сторонники будды, позаимствова ее, похоже, в брахманизме. То же самое произошло и с учением о Дао и его последователями. Это ставит все по своим местам, и потому я могу сказать - да, я пришел к тому же, что и Будда и Лао Цзы, но я не буддист и не даос.

Я хорошо понимаю тех, кто говорит: "И что твоя теория дает для моей жизни? Она же не дает ответа на вопрос: как жить лучше?" Буддизм и даосизм - дают, они разработали пути выхода к лучшему, и пусть это победа разума над здравым смыслом, но зато ведь есть занятие для адепта! Я же смотрел не как мне будет лучше, а как оно есть, и выяснилось, что двигаться можно хоть куда.




> Не стоит, однако, наверное, «всех под одну гребёнку», – бесспорно, существую ситуации, в которых источниками страданий для одних индивидуумов являются Иные Родные/Сторонние человеческие существа...  Что в Таком случае порекомендуете таким «жертвам обстоятельств»? «Расширять сознание», может быть? «Научится изменять своё Интеллектуальное Отношение к сложившимся условиям, раз уж изменить сами обстоятельства мы оказываемся не в силах, – во имя минимизации никому ненужных страданий»?
> 
> Нет, в действительности как по мне ни «людей», ни «Внешнего жестокого и сурового Мира», – всё являет собой Единственную Систему. Люди отнюдь не являются творцами мира, – максимум, что можем мы создать – это свою уникальную, бесподобную, неповторимую систему мировоззренческих фильтров, Суживающую и Ограничивающую безбрежное многомерное существование вокруг до пределов, кои в принципе способен безболезненно вынести наш рассудок.


 Как вы воспринимаете себя - такие у вас и проблемы. Это верно, да. Вот вы говорите об экологии - какое дело вам до окружающей среды? Вам что, на голову в вашем доме каплет? Делать больше нечего? Для многих людей нет никакой проблемы экологии, кроме как неприятностей в виде осадков некстати. Вы понимаете, почему вы думаете об окружающей среде? - Вы думаете о ней потому, что ваше сознание включает и окружающую среду как часть вас. Ваше сознание расширено до окружающей среды, вы воспринимаете ее как часть себя. Зато вы не воспринимаете, например, систему звезды Бетельгейзе - вам нет до нее дела. Но вы сами говорите - все взаимосвязано, а между прочим Бетельгейзе по наблюдениям меняет форму и это, скорее всего, говорит о том, что будет взрыв по типу сверхновой. Точнее - он уже, наверное, был, и Бетельгейзе уже и нет давным давно, мы ведь видим только свет, идущий около 500 лет до нас.

Человек - только видимость, нет четкой границы, как нет и границы творчества. Я раньше не интересовался разными явлениями типа хождения по раскаленным углям, левитации и т.д., что вроде как демонстрируют йоги, к примеру. Но, пожалуй стоит обратить внимание - ведь именно это выглядит как манипулирование реальностью, превышающее возможности человека. Хоть это и фокус по сути, но все же стоит, наверно, узнать получше. Вообще же, это действительно несущественно - демонстрация этой магической магии. Мы не наблюдаем этих явлений по простой причине - в них нет необходимости, они не уровня человеческого сознания. Так же точно кипяток остывает просто потому, что наиболее энергичные молекулы воды покидают жидкость становясь паром - это естественный процесс, то же самое можно сказать о людях с расширенным сознанием - это уже и не вполне люди, и они совершенно естественно более не в наблюдаемом нами мире.




> Наверное, именно потому многие из нас устав Быть Зависимыми (от кого-либо персонально либо мира в целом), не желая «брать в руки штурвал» управления жизнью, коим-то таинственным образом свалившейся вдруг на наши хрупкие души, приходят к сумрачной и страшащей идее о СУ... 
> 
> Однако возникает при этом вопрос: действительно ли смерть, – наилучший вариант – иль, быть может, это путь к ещё Большим страданиям? Предположения физиков (перекликающиеся с некими энными моментами буддизма/индуизма/бон) отнюдь неутешительны: всё в мире есть Энергия на множестве уровней, состояний, выражений и форм, – и энергия эта Вечна. Сами мы состоим с неё, – так вдруг в действительности убив себя мы, между тем, не сможем Лишить себя Сознания, не сможем лишить себя размышлений, ума – самой жизни по сути своей? Что тогда? 
> Быть может, на том Ином предположительном «плане бытия», на котором теоретически оказывается Нечто, бывшее прежде «человеком» после своего Перехода, возможностей для стабилизации своего разума будет Меньше, – либо не будет вообще – и гипотетической «душе» придётся неопределённо-долгое время метаться в логическом кольце своих собственных же страданий, прихваченных с собой с прежнего места жительства, Земли?..


 Все "планы бытия" одинаковы в своей сути, погоня за разного рода впечатлениями - такое же занятие как и прочее. Все это невозможно остановить - сущее может менять форму, направление, что угодно и как угодно. Вы можете стать богом и наслаждаться божественным, можете страдать в аду, можете жить человеком - везде вас ждут плюсы и минусы, приходящие в конечном итоге к нулю. Потому что ничего не происходит. Единственное, что есть - Ничто.

----------


## zanuda_ru

> 1. Бог - это не вещь, но творение. 
> 2. Не видишь ли ты разницы между религиозным смыслом и научным смыслом? Альберт Эйнштейн открыл теорию относительности; должен ли ты теперь открывать ее снова и снова? Делая это, ты будешь глупцом. Какой смысл? Один человек сделал это; он дал тебе карту. 
> Чтобы понять теорию относительности, тебе не нужно становиться Альбертом Эйнштейном, нет. Тебе понадобится всего лишь средний уровень разума, вот и все. Если ты не совсем умственно отсталый, ты ее поймешь. 
> 3. Будда тоже что-то открыл, Заратустра тоже что-то открыл, но это не похоже на открытие Альберта Эйнштейна. Оно не лежит где-то, и ты не можешь просто пойти за Заратустрой, последовать его карте и найти его. Ты никогда его не найдешь. Тебе придется стать Заратустрой. Увидь разницу! 
> Но чтобы понять смысл Заратустры, тебе придется стать Заратустрой - ничто меньшее не подойдет. 
> 4. каждый человек должен забеременеть им и пройти через боли родов. Каждый должен выносить его в своем чреве, накормить собственной кровью, и лишь тогда человек его открывает. 
> 5. Все есть - но смысл должен быть создан. Именно поэтому создать его - такая радость, такое приключение, такой экстаз. 
> 6. Ты не ожидаешь от религиозного человека, чтобы он был творческим. Ты ожидаешь от него, чтобы он постился, жил в пещере, рано вставал утром, читал мантры... и тому подобные глупости. И ты совершенно удовлетворен! Что он делает? А ты хвалишь его, потому что он продолжает долгие посты. Может быть, он мазохист; может быть, он наслаждается тем, что истязает себя. Он сидит голый, когда вокруг холодно, а ты восхищаешься им. 
> Но какой в этом смысл, какая ценность? Все животные мира ходят голыми в холода - они не святые. глупости, все эти посты и сидение в пещерах, истязание себя или лежание на постели из гвоздей. Хвали человека, если он вырастил прекрасные розы; мир из-за них станет красочнее. И тогда ты найдешь смысл. 
> ...


 Рассмотрим по пунктам.
1. Если Бог - это творение, тогда интересно, чье это творение ?
2. С Эйнштейном тоже не все так просто. Во-первых, свою общую терию относительности он так и не закончил, во-вторых,многие ее положения до сих пор так и не подлежат экспериментальной проверке. Т.е. тут мы имеем дело уже c элементом "веры", что обычно относят к религии. 
Кстати, есть байка, когда внук спросил у Эйнштейна: "Деда, за что тебя так почитают ?", Эйнштейн ответил:"Жук, который ползет по ветке, не замечает, что ветка изогнута, я же это заметил". Тут Эйнштейн имел в виду такое положение общей теории относительности, как искривление четырехмерного пространственно-временного континуума вблизи больших масс. Однако представить себе такое очень трудно, почти невозможно, так что тут мы снова упираемся в мистицизм-сверхчувственное восприятие мира. И таки да, это уже "не для средних умов",точнее, ум тут совсем ни причем. А по поводу того, что это открытие бессмысленно открывать заново,позволю себе цитату: 
"Я открыла ДЛЯ СЕБЯ прокладки Always+"( (C) Реклама) .
Ключевое слово здесь: ДЛЯ СЕБЯ.
3. Ну, в общем, не совсем понятно, почему,например, чтобы усвоить учение Заратустры, надо самому стать Заратустрой, а чтобы усвоить учение, например, Эйнштейна, не нужно самому стать Эйннштейном. За что же Эйнштейна так обидели :Smile:  Например, Ф.Ницше в своем труде "Так говорил Заратустра" попытался "самому стать" Заратустрой. При этом он даже, кажется "перенес" Заратустру во времени вперед эдак лет на сто-двести. Возможно, Зартустра "перевернулся бы в гробу", если бы узнал, какие мысли ему приписывали, кто знает
4. Тут согласен, каждую "свою" истину человек должен вымучить, выстрадать, что называется "прочувствовать на собственной шкуре", иначе эти "истины" никогда не будут иметь для него никакой ценности. 
Как говорится:"Что легко достается, то дешево ценится". 
Тут кажется уместным такой анекдот: 
Один студент после бурной бессонной ночи как обычно спал на паре(лекции) по философии.Внезапно он проснулся и уловил такие слова преподавателя: "И вот в конце жизни великий философ сказал: "Я знаю, что ничего не знаю"".
"Гм" - подумал про себя студент - "Я и без всякой философии могу про себя это сказать".
5. Как-то наслаждение и экстаз не очень-то соответствует описанию мук в предыдущем пункте. Или речь идет о мазохизме ?  
6. Ну, во-первых, вполне может быть, что рассматриваемый гипотетический "религиозный человек" вовсе не нуждается в твоей оценке.
Что касательно указания "хвали человека за ..."(в общем неважно, за что), то тут,например, великий баснописец С.И. Крылов не согласен. В эпиграфе к своей знаменитой басни "Ворона и Лисица" он пишет: 
"Уж сколько раз твердили миру, что ЛЕСТЬ ВРЕДНА, да только все не впрок
И в сердце ГОРДЕЦА ЛЬСТЕЦ всегда отыщет уголок".
Что мы имеем. Во-первых имеем определение понятия ЛЕСТЬ, как процесса взаимодействия двух РОЛЕЙ, условно названных как ГОРДЕЦ и ЛЬСТЕЦ.
Далее мы имеем утверждение, что этот процесс в принципе вреден, правда не уточняется для кого именно он вреден, для ГОРДЕЦА,ЛЬСТЕЦА или для некоего ТРЕТЬЕГО ЛИЦА(назовем эту роль НАБЛЮДАТЕЛЬ). Далее идет история про ворону и лисицу, которая должна наглядно продемонстрировать приведенное выше высказывание. Как по мне, тема вреда не раскрыта и в приведенном "наглядном" примере, ну да ладно.
Вернемся к "нашим  баранам", т.е. к гипотетическому "религиозному человеку" и оценивающему его "наблюдателю". Как бы предполагается, что творить "всякие глупости" "религиозному человеку" предписывает его Вера(религия), и если эта вера крепка, то на нее не должны влиять никакие критические или, наоборот, хвалебные замечания "наблюдателя".  
7. Кстати, за что науку-то обидели. Именно этот принцип, непредвзятость,объективность, опираться только на факты является основой так называемого "научного подхода". Как-то одного ученого-экспериментатора спросили, что он собирается доказать своими экспериментами. На что он скромно ответил, что не пытается ничего доказать, а лишь пытается установить факты. 
Кстати, "иди голым и обнаженным" улыбнуло :Smile:  За что голого и обнаженного аскета-то обидели несколькими строками выше ?
8. Тут как-бы спорить не с чем, улыбнуло только указание "очисти свой ум". Как говорил Жванецкий: "То, что так КАК ЕСТЬ,быть НЕ ДОЛЖНО знают все.Некоторые знают как ДОЛЖНО БЫТЬ.Перехода(от того,как есть к тому,как должно быть) не знает никто". Дзен-буддисты,например предлагают несколько парадоксальный способ "очистки ума от навязчивых идей". Они задают ученику парадоксальные задачки - КОАНЫ. Задача ученика - усиленно думать об этой задачке денно и нощно, т.е. намеренно сделать ее своей "навязчивой идеей". Только тогда, когда он(как и Сократ) "на своей шкуре" прочувствует всю тщетность подобных попыток,возможно для него "просветление", с экстазами,мктастазами и прочими "пряниками" :Smile:

----------


## Fagot

ммммдаааа.... действительно занудно...

как-то даже начинаешь понимать всю прелесть суицида

----------


## Fagot

*zanuda_ru*, вы давно занимались сексом?

----------


## Туман в ёжике

В различных философско-религиозных учениях этот смысл жизни можно и не найти, ибо это не конфетка которую можно достать и использовать как заблагорассудится. В жизни нету смыла, нету этой базовой программы, которая после восприятия её даёт ответы на все вопросы и делает жизнь счастливой и хорошей наполняя её самой собой. Каждый сам создаёт себе этот смысл. Кто-то живёт на волне социума воспринимая его смысл жизни(учёба-работа-семья + различные хобби) кто-то живёт только работой, своим делом(начиная от какого-нить бизнеса и заканчивая разбойником с большой дороги и военным. Хотя многие ещё и совмещают)), а кто-то не в состоянии(хотя часто и не всю жизнь, а определённый её интервал) по различным причинам.

----------


## zanuda_ru

> *zanuda_ru*, вы давно занимались сексом?


 Да уж давненько. А что, так заметно :Confused: 
А по существу есть что ответить ?
Из длинного дифирамба я уловил в первую очередь то, что одних надо хвалить, других ругать, в третьих перевоплощаться.
Причем все это с заметным пристрастием.
По-моему это полная чушь, уж извините.

----------


## Дима_

Думаю, смысл жизни - прожить как можно дольше. А уж чем заниматься будешь - другой вопрос. Прожить как можно меньше - не может быть смыслом! Это равноценно отсутствию жизни, то есть тогда рождаться не нужно и вообще ничего не нужно и суицид будет решением человека - он сам решил что ему ничего не нужно.

----------


## Unity

> Само существование системы зиждется на постоянном балансе противоположностей. Это выражение того, что в основе сущего - Ничто. Нуль. Этот нуль в иллюзии бытия человека разделен на противоположности, и мы по отдельности чувствуем то одно состояние, то другое, но это временное явление, и в итоге сумма таки сходится к нулю. То есть на всякую радость будет столько же и печали. Время присуще непосредственно системам, в которых наше сознание пребывает, поэтому эта разделенность нуля на половины - такая же иллюзия. По сути ничего и не происходит.
> 
> Для многих это звучит фантастически или даже как бред, но я пришел к этому не в попытках отыскать "теорию всего", а просто перешагнув ничем не обоснованные аксиомы, попытался понять как дела обстоят на самом деле, если не пытаться подгонять их под свои воззрения. Надо сказать, что и нового-то я ничего не говорю - все это известно стало еще за 600 лет до нашей эры в учениях Будды и Лао Цзы.
> 
> Все "планы бытия" одинаковы в своей сути, погоня за разного рода впечатлениями - такое же занятие как и прочее. Все это невозможно остановить - сущее может менять форму, направление, что угодно и как угодно. Вы можете стать богом и наслаждаться божественным, можете страдать в аду, можете жить человеком - везде вас ждут плюсы и минусы, приходящие в конечном итоге к нулю. Потому что ничего не происходит. Единственное, что есть - Ничто.


 Напротив, Автор, – Ваши помыслы во многом созвучны моим – хотя за освещение их запросто можно снискать себе социальный ярлык «полоумного существа»...  :Big Grin: 

Иными словами, Мир словно бы грандиозный Компьютерный Винчестер – и «всё сущее» на Нём, – всего лишь Информация, некая Программа в действии?.. 
И «Винту» (Богу/Природе/Вселенной/Абсолюту, Одному «люди» дали множество имён), стоит полагать, Совершенно Безразлично, что именно происходит с Ним, – испытывают ли «файлы» на Нём состояния «страдания», «наслаждения», «нейтральной отрешенности/философской апатии/безмятежного медитативного транса» – ведь Ему, в конечном итоге, от этого ни холодно, ни тепло, – ведь любую Информацию можно Создать, можно без конца Видоизменять, можно, наконец, Удалить – но Винт по-прежнему будет здравствовать, существовать, будучи Неизменной Системой (в соответствии со всеми законами сохранения массы/энергии) в отличие от всех тех «файлов» На Себе, что являются всего лишь условными «зонами локальных изменений состояния» Материнской Системы? 

И всё в итоге совершенно напрасно, тщетно, – ибо жизнь – всего лишь пространство вероятностей, детерминируемое всего лишь индивидуальными, всецело эгоистическими предпочтениями кучки обитающих в некой энной конкретной локации «существ», – и соблюдение (иль, напротив, несоблюдение) морально-этических норм – лишь Добровольный Сознательных Выбор некой энной души, а не «сакральный долг»? И вытворять со своей жизнью можно что угодно, – вплоть до терроризма и саморазрушения – ибо всё равно всё всем безразлично и безразличное к нашим мольбам Бытиё совершенно равнодушно ко всему, в Нём случающемся?..  :Confused:

----------


## Unity

> В различных философско-религиозных учениях этот смысл жизни можно и не найти, ибо это не конфетка которую можно достать и использовать как заблагорассудится. В жизни нету смыла, нету этой базовой программы, которая после восприятия её даёт ответы на все вопросы и делает жизнь счастливой и хорошей наполняя её самой собой. Каждый сам создаёт себе этот смысл. Кто-то живёт на волне социума воспринимая его смысл жизни(учёба-работа-семья + различные хобби) кто-то живёт только работой, своим делом(начиная от какого-нить бизнеса и заканчивая разбойником с большой дороги и военным. Хотя многие ещё и совмещают)), а кто-то не в состоянии(хотя часто и не всю жизнь, а определённый её интервал) по различным причинам.


 Однако возникает вопрос: почему так Много людей в наше время вдруг почему-то оказываются не в состоянии Создать свой Смысл для себя и приходят к идее о СУ как к оптимальному варианту разрешения своей проблемы, своего «основного вопроса философии»?   :Frown:

----------


## Nord

> Напротив, Автор, – Ваши помыслы во многом созвучны моим – хотя за освещение их запросто можно снискать себе социальный ярлык «полоумного существа»... 
> 
> Иными словами, Мир словно бы грандиозный Компьютерный Винчестер – и «всё сущее» на Нём, – всего лишь Информация, некая Программа в действии?.. 
> И «Винту» (Богу/Природе/Вселенной/Абсолюту, Одному «люди» дали множество имён), стоит полагать, Совершенно Безразлично, что именно происходит с Ним, – испытывают ли «файлы» на Нём состояния «страдания», «наслаждения», «нейтральной отрешенности/философской апатии/безмятежного медитативного транса» – ведь Ему, в конечном итоге, от этого ни холодно, ни тепло, – ведь любую Информацию можно Создать, можно без конца Видоизменять, можно, наконец, Удалить – но Винт по-прежнему будет здравствовать, существовать, будучи Неизменной Системой (в соответствии со всеми законами сохранения массы/энергии) в отличие от всех тех «файлов» На Себе, что являются всего лишь условными «зонами локальных изменений состояния» Материнской Системы? 
> 
> И всё в итоге совершенно напрасно, тщетно, – ибо жизнь – всего лишь пространство вероятностей, детерминируемое всего лишь индивидуальными, всецело эгоистическими предпочтениями кучки обитающих в некой энной конкретной локации «существ», – и соблюдение (иль, напротив, несоблюдение) морально-этических норм – лишь Добровольный Сознательных Выбор некой энной души, а не «сакральный долг»? И вытворять со своей жизнью можно что угодно, – вплоть до терроризма и саморазрушения – ибо всё равно всё всем безразлично и безразличное к нашим мольбам Бытиё совершенно равнодушно ко всему, в Нём случающемся?..


 Видите ли, Unity, вопрос тщеты, вопрос морали возникает если есть что противопоставлять - отделять какие-то сущности и рассматривать их взаимоотношения. 

Тщета - это отношение несвязности между объектами, верно? Что бы одна сущность ни делала, она никак не влияет принципиально на другую сущность - это и есть тщетность усилий. Применительно к нашему разговору, речь идет о взаимоотношении Человек-Среда.

Мораль - это отношение вмешательства одной сущности в деятельность другой, то есть у нас это как минимум Человек-Другой_Человек.

Но это все имеет значение только при вводе системы дробления единого нечто на сущности! А любое разделение - иллюзорно. Наша привязка к себе как к некоему стабильному, четко ограниченному существу, индивидуальности является всего лишь формой восприятия. Я уже писал вам - вы можете включать в восприятие себя вещи, которые прочими людьми воспринимаются как чисто внешние - речь идет о вашей озабоченности экологией. Я не могу сказать, возможно ли свое сознание настолько слить с окружающей средой, что можно будет производить действия средой. Ну, то есть грубо говоря, например - пролиться дождем. Потому что речь идет именно о слиянии, а не о подчинении, ваше сознание не механически включается в некую систему управления погодой, а становится новой сущностью - самой окружающей средой.

Как проследить этот эффект - я не знаю. Я недаром говорил про кипяток: для тех молекул воды, что остаются в состоянии жидкости, молекулы, перешедшие в пар - исчезают из их обыденности-жидкости. Так же и в случае с расширением сознания. Допустим, вы настолько слились с окружающей средой, что теперь идете где-то дождем. Как это станет понятным другому человеку? Если вы будете неадекватно обществу вести себя - вас примут за сумасшедшую и все, но это означает что то, что зовут Unity - выпала из обыденности людей и не более, а сознание ваше уже человеку не понять, пытаясь осмыслить происходящее обыденной человеческой логикой. Вы исчезли - вы пар над жидкостью. В жидкости только лишь немного упала температура - вы перенесли энергию в пар: Unity сошла с ума - Unity стала окружающей средой.

Но это еще не все. Вы можете продолжать ходить на работу, общаться - в общем быть адекватной человеческой обыденности... и идти ливнями! Осознанно или неосознанно. На обыденном уровне мы дошли до науки экологии, установив, что определенно есть связь между нашей человеческой деятельностью и состоянием окружающей среды, но если развивать идею - а оно действительно к тому и приходит, потому что углубляясь в физику, мы видим, что идея представления основы мироздания в виде обособленных частиц несостоятельна - получается, что взаимодействие происходит на уровне, о котором мы пока не задумывались. Физически вообще не удается найти конечных объектов мироздания, любой новый, еще более мелкий "кирпичик", можно рассматривать как образование из еще более мелких частиц. И кроме того, всегда остается вопрос о "контейнере", в котором эти частицы выделены. Так сказать: а что МЕЖДУ частицами? 

Поэтому, Unity, любой человек без всякого волшебства уже есть Бог/Природа/Вселенная/Абсолют. Вопрос лишь в осознании этого. Ваша личность, Unity, имеет определенное значение - да, но это не есть вы в полном смысле. Хотите вы того или нет - вы уже где-то идете дождем.

Теперь вернемся к вопросу о тщете и морали. Как вы, наверное, понимаете, эти вопросы имеют ограниченную сферу приложения и зависимы от избранной системы разделения единого на сущности. Развернем мы систему, под названием социум - вот вам и мораль, и тщета как характеристики взаимодействия между выделенными объектами. Развернем животный мир - вот вам другие мораль и тщета. Вы ведь и сами все прекрасно видите - посмотрите как яростно люди воюют из-за идей "добра"! Потому что просто разные системы развернуты. Вон, у нас растление малолетних, а в некоторых мусульманских странах - нормально замуж отдать 12-тилетнюю девочку. Мы свинину едим, а еврей скажет - некошерно! Да и вообще: кто-то скажет, что кого-либо есть - нехорошо, питайтесь овощами! Это все на поверхности, все эти противоречия морали и тщеты. Я говорил уже и о том, что самоубийцы считают жизнь тщетой, но именно развитие человека привело его в том числе и к идеям о самоубийстве. Идея самоубийства - это "достижение" цивилизации, так что это особенно смешно и грустно выглядит, когда люди считают самоубийство своим жестом против жизни и не замечают очевидного противоречия. Если уж кто недоволен своей жизнью - пусть оставит мерки общества и САМ (САМ!) обратится к жизни. "Будьте как дети" - это не зря сказано. Для того, чтобы делать свои собственные выводы, надо для начала отказаться от чужих взглядов.

И, наконец, самое главное, Unity. Ваши вопросы, ваши претензии, ваше недовольство и ваша любовь - они к вам самой. Понимаете? Это тоже, кстати, не ново. "Поступай с другими так, как хотел бы, чтобы поступали с тобой." - это чисто технологическое руководство, а никакая не мораль.

----------


## Каин

[QUOTE]


> Думаю, смысл жизни - прожить как можно дольше. А уж чем заниматься будешь - другой вопрос. Прожить как можно меньше - не может быть смыслом! QUOTE]


 Да,Алеканд Македонский жил оказывается бесмысленно. Ну,хотел покрить Весь! мир, существенно продвинулся в своей цели,но это не главное,это другой вопрос.Главное,что умер молодым - 33 года.Извини за иронию.
Я,честно,не до конца понимаю,почему так все носятся с этим смыслом жизни.
Если расматривать смысл человечества в целом, то это все равно,что свинья будет расматривать,в чем ее смысл по отношению к человеку.Не сможет она понять,что смысл свиньи в свинине.
Если же,твой личный смысл,то не пойму в чем тут проблема? Смысл просто жить,я сказал бы(как бы это грубо не звучало),как свинье.

----------


## Туман в ёжике

> Однако возникает вопрос: почему так Много людей в наше время вдруг почему-то оказываются не в состоянии Создать свой Смысл для себя и приходят к идее о СУ как к оптимальному варианту разрешения своей проблемы, своего «основного вопроса философии»?


 
Это хороший вопрос. Я, увы, не могу дать ответ на него. Не знаю ответа.

----------


## Andrew2036

> Это хороший вопрос. Я, увы, не могу дать ответ на него. Не знаю ответа.


 виновата система образования

----------


## Туман в ёжике

> виновата система образования


 Возможно, но она далеко не главная виновница.

----------


## Andrew2036

> Возможно, но она далеко не главная виновница.


 в том-то и фишка, что она, родимая ))) имхо :Big Grin:

----------


## Туман в ёжике

> в том-то и фишка, что она, родимая ))) имхо


 Угу, а семья ерунда стало быть?) А жизненные условия? Различные врождённые факторы?
Конечно,теоретически и можно предположить, что может быть, возможно и будет такая система образования, которая найдёт подход абсолютно к любому индивиду, но что-то мне подсказывает, что например в РФ такого не будет, причём никогда.

----------


## Unity

> Но это все имеет значение только при вводе системы дробления единого нечто на сущности! А любое разделение - иллюзорно.


 Жаль лишь, что столь много «людей» в этом «мире» искренне Верят иллюзиям, миражам, фантомам рассудка, фата-морганам, повествующим о «расчленённой Вселенной»...  :Frown: 
Рассматривай все мы «мир» в качестве единой неделимой Монолитной Системы, – никто бы ни считал, что на Природе «можно сорить» – ибо воспринимали бы оную в качестве продолжения самих себя. Никто бы не стал как-либо притеснять и эксплуатировать прочих людей, – ибо опять-таки, воспринимал бы «других людей» в качестве своеобразного «продолжения своего естества». Никто бы не стал вообще причинять кому-либо/чему-либо предумышленный вред. «Мир» был бы утопией, – ан нет – Удобнее верить в миражи: «Природа» & «мы», – «две различные системы», следовательно, вот нам карт-бланш на всевозможные зверства – хотите, – валите влажные тропические леса, желаете – отравляйте реки (ну и, следственно, моря, мировой океан) сточными водами, будет угодно, – отравляйте атмосферу промышленными выбросами... 
Воспринимай все мы друг друга, планету, Вселенную в целом в качестве единого колоссального «часового механизма», где все элементы-шестерёнки неразрывно связанны меж собой, – вряд ли бы мир был столь ужасным, как сейчас...  



> И кроме того, всегда остается вопрос о "контейнере", в котором эти частицы выделены. Так сказать: а что МЕЖДУ частицами?


 Ещё более любопытный вопрос, как по мне, – что же именно выступает Движущей Силой во всём этом «контейнере», что служит Источником Энергии для смен состояний в системе? Что служит силой, Упорядочивающей Хаос?..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



> Поэтому, Unity, любой человек без всякого волшебства уже есть Бог/Природа/Вселенная/Абсолют. Вопрос лишь в осознании этого.


 Овации, Автор!..  :Embarrassment: 



> Теперь вернемся к вопросу о тщете и морали. Как вы, наверное, понимаете, эти вопросы имеют ограниченную сферу приложения и зависимы от избранной системы разделения единого на сущности.


 То есть метафорически, – является ли Зебра «вороной лошадёнкой с белыми полосами» или «белой с чёрными» – зависит лишь от произвольно избранной системы счисления, той, что более «близка по духу» некому энному оратору? 



> И, наконец, самое главное, Unity. Ваши вопросы, ваши претензии, ваше недовольство и ваша любовь - они к вам самой. Понимаете? Это тоже, кстати, не ново. "Поступай с другими так, как хотел бы, чтобы поступали с тобой." - это чисто технологическое руководство, а никакая не мораль.


 Лишь теперь Начинаю это Осознавать... Ах, где была моя голова все эти двадцать лет...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nord

> Жаль лишь, что столь много «людей» в этом «мире» искренне Верят иллюзиям, миражам, фантомам рассудка, фата-морганам, повествующим о «расчленённой Вселенной»... 
> Рассматривай все мы «мир» в качестве единой неделимой Монолитной Системы, – никто бы ни считал, что на Природе «можно сорить» – ибо воспринимали бы оную в качестве продолжения самих себя. Никто бы не стал как-либо притеснять и эксплуатировать прочих людей, – ибо опять-таки, воспринимал бы «других людей» в качестве своеобразного «продолжения своего естества». Никто бы не стал вообще причинять кому-либо/чему-либо предумышленный вред. «Мир» был бы утопией, – ан нет – Удобнее верить в миражи: «Природа» & «мы», – «две различные системы», следовательно, вот нам карт-бланш на всевозможные зверства – хотите, – валите влажные тропические леса, желаете – отравляйте реки (ну и, следственно, моря, мировой океан) сточными водами, будет угодно, – отравляйте атмосферу промышленными выбросами... 
> Воспринимай все мы друг друга, планету, Вселенную в целом в качестве единого колоссального «часового механизма», где все элементы-шестерёнки неразрывно связанны меж собой, – вряд ли бы мир был столь ужасным, как сейчас...


 Unity, самый последний негодяй на земле - это тоже проявление божественного/природного/вселенского/абсолютного. Я опять же понимаю, что это звучит шокирующе, и единственное, что может человек - сказать: "Нет! Не может этого быть!!! НЕТ, НЕТ и НЕТ!" Из-за этого христианам даже пришлось придумать Дьявола. Но все есть единое - вы помните? 

Бытие есть разделенность целого, "негодяй" - это вторая половина "хорошего человека". Без одного нет второго.

Никакой "Рай для всех" в человеческом понимании в принципе не возможен, если вам становится как-то особенно хорошо - значит вы и есть этот "негодяй" в данной системе, потому что вам хорошо за счет ущерба противоположности. Вольно или невольно. Поэтому на востоке, где об этом задумались раньше, речь идет не о счастье, а о гармонии - она нужна для понимания неизбежности "единства и борьбы противоположностей".

Утопия, о которой вы говорите, это просто коллапс системы - небытие. Либо же вам потребуется остановиться на каком-то приемлемом для вас уровне "зла" - не рубить лес, не сорить, не эксплуатировать других... но при этом будете растить курочек на заднем дворе и методично рубить им головы. Откажетесь от курочек и мяса вообще - будете насиловать растения. Вы знаете, что культивированным растениям не нужны в природе такие огромные плоды? Это человек вывел этих "уродов"! Будем собирательством заниматься? А как же то, что маленькие детки будут умирать пачками из-за сложностей собирательства и проблем с провизией? Да и кому посчастливится чуть больше прожить - на много ли? Будда не зря говорил о "неистребимости" страданий - он так говорил не потому, что источник страдания слишком силен для человек, а потому, что человек - это и есть источник страдания.

Так же, как и Будда о Нирване, то есть о прекращении участия в жизни, Лао Цзы говорил о невмешательстве - люди не хотят этого слышать. Гораздо удобнее думать, что есть такой хитрый способ жить во всеобщем счастье, достаточно отказаться от каких-то излишеств, или победить какого-то злодея, или организовать все правильно. Но любой отказ, победа или решение просто порождают другие проблемы.

В этом состоит жизнь. 

Конечно же вас интересует - и что теперь делать? А кому делать, Unity? С чем? Вы не забыли, что вы есть все вокруг? Да, вы вполне можете сказать: "Я, конечно, чокнутая, но не до такой степени! Я - это я! Я пошутила насчет того, что согласна с вами!" - и мы пойдем снова по кругу, снова будем искать вас в вас, снова обнаружим, что найти что-то этакое уникальное под названием Unity не представляется возможным - тело вам не принадлежит, сознание сложено из опыта, границы вашего сознания произвольны...




> Ещё более любопытный вопрос, как по мне, – что же именно выступает Движущей Силой во всём этом «контейнере», что служит Источником Энергии для смен состояний в системе? Что служит силой, Упорядочивающей Хаос?..


 ...и снова придем к тому, что все сущее - представления. Они никуда не движутся, ничего не делают. Времени нет - все это одномоментно.

Вот, давайте я вам дам просто прозрачный шарик в руки. Что это? Шар и шар - верно? Прозрачный. Вглядитесь в него.

Ничего в нем нет... просто пространство... или вот можно представить, что в нем маленькие искорки... движутся, мерцают, а вокруг них - облака невидимые... клубятся, изгибаются... отражают свет искр... вот одно облако сворачивается в клубок, становится плотнее, меньше... и ярче! - о, это новая искра... она нарушает течение облаков вокруг себя, танец искр и облаков изменяется, вокруг новой искры причудливым кружевом расползается большое облако, в нем возникают тысячи воронок, они превращаются в маленькие, невидимые точки, вращающиеся вокруг искр... вот отблеск искры на такой точке... вот еще один... 

Вы можете фантазировать часами - где все, что создала ваша фантазия? Шар остался шаром.

В случае с миозданием, никто извне не наблюдает и не фантазирует, наличие "фантазий" есть просто возможность. Ведь никто даже не может сказать, что все, что вы нафантазировали, глядя в прозрачный шар, существует только в связи с вами. Что есть этот шар, и что он несет в себе в плане фантазии, потенции сам по себе, отдельно от наблюдателя?

Это можно считать притянутым за уши, но я пришел к этому, пытаясь вообразить границы "физической" вселенной - где они? Любые границы предполагают и то, что есть что-то за границей. Тогда надо рассматривать всю совокупность... то есть бесконечность. Это же касается и времени. Бесконечность приводит к неопределенности. Неопределенность, которую ничем померить-помыслить невозможно, потому что любой инструмент можно получить только введя определенность, то есть ограничившись. Эта неопределенность есть выражение и нуля, и бесконечности. Ограничивая бесконечность (произвольно, потому что нет никаких предпосылок останавливаться на чем-то конкретном - так мы и получаем аксиомы) мы приходим к каким-то конкретным системам, бесконечность всех ограниченных систем в итоге - нуль, то есть вроде у нас бесконечное разнообразие, а по сути - ничего в сумме.

Двигателя у этого всего нет - можно равно сказать, что у нас "Бесконечное разнообразие" и "Ничто" - это просто как посмотреть. Настаивать на чем-то одном - бессмысленно, основа - Неопределенность. Ничего определенного о Неопределенности мы, соответственно, сказать не можем - оно как раз Всё_и_Ничто, Нуль и Бесконечность, причем не как-то порознь, не как-то попеременке - а одновременно. Нуль и Бесконечность - просто понятия об одной и той же Неопределенности. Как сакраментальное "стакан наполовину полон и стакан наполовину пуст".

Поэтому при том, что всё есть - ничего по сути нет. И наоборот, Ничто - это всего лишь взгляд на всё сразу.

----------


## Positive Shot

Вы ппц :Big Grin:  Столько пафффоса из-за такого пустяка  :Big Grin: 
Вот вам ответ:
"Человек никогда не узнает смысла своей жизни,  ибо после этого жизнь для него станет не интересна и скучна"(c)

----------


## Каин

[QUOTE]


> Unity, самый последний негодяй на земле - это тоже проявление божественного/природного/вселенского/абсолютного. Я опять же понимаю, что это звучит шокирующе, и единственное, что может человек - сказать: "Нет! Не может этого быть!!! НЕТ, НЕТ и НЕТ!" *Из-за этого христианам даже пришлось придумать Дьявола.* Но все есть единое - вы помните? 
> 
> *Бытие есть разделенность целого, "негодяй" - это вторая половина "хорошего человека". Без одного нет второго.*
> 
> Никакой "Рай для всех" в человеческом понимании в принципе не возможен, если вам становится как-то особенно хорошо - значит вы и есть этот "негодяй" в данной системе, потому что вам хорошо за счет ущерба противоположности. Вольно или невольно. Поэтому на востоке, где об этом задумались раньше, речь идет не о счастье, а о гармонии - она нужна для понимания неизбежности "единства и борьбы противоположностей".


 А философам пришлось выдумать диалектеку.



> ...и снова придем к тому, что все сущее - представления. Они никуда не движутся, ничего не делают. Времени нет - все это одномоментно.


 Спрашивают:"Производит ли звук в лесу падающее дерево если его никто не слышит. Отвечаю:"Да,так как звук это волны, производящие механические колебания. В независимости, слышен он или нет.




> Будда не зря говорил о "неистребимости" страданий - он так говорил не потому, что источник страдания слишком силен для человек, а потому, что* человек - это и есть источник страдания*.


 Страдания были за долго до того,как появился первый человек.Скорее человек раб страданий.




> Это можно считать притянутым за уши, но я пришел к этому, пытаясь вообразить границы "физической" вселенной - где они? Любые границы предполагают и то, что есть что-то за границей. Тогда надо рассматривать всю совокупность... то есть бесконечность. Это же касается и времени. Бесконечность приводит к неопределенности. Неопределенность, которую ничем померить-помыслить невозможно, потому что любой инструмент можно получить только введя определенность, то есть ограничившись. Эта неопределенность есть выражение и нуля, и бесконечности. Ограничивая бесконечность (произвольно, потому что нет никаких предпосылок останавливаться на чем-то конкретном - так мы и получаем аксиомы) мы приходим к каким-то конкретным системам, бесконечность всех ограниченных систем в итоге - нуль, то есть вроде у нас бесконечное разнообразие, а по сути - ничего в сумме.
> 
> Двигателя у этого всего нет - можно равно сказать, что у нас "Бесконечное разнообразие" и "Ничто" - это просто как посмотреть. Настаивать на чем-то одном - бессмысленно, основа - Неопределенность. Ничего определенного о Неопределенности мы, соответственно, сказать не можем - оно как раз Всё_и_Ничто, Нуль и Бесконечность, причем не как-то порознь, не как-то попеременке - а одновременно. Нуль и Бесконечность - просто понятия об одной и той же Неопределенности. Как сакраментальное "стакан наполовину полон и стакан наполовину пуст".
> 
> Поэтому при том, что всё есть - ничего по сути нет. И наоборот, Ничто - это всего лишь взгляд на всё сразу.


 Сплошная метафизика. Я бы сказал что метафизика это головоломка,не предпологающая ответа.Просто немалому уму,который не занят практическими делами в жизни,остаетсся находить их в другом месте. В области бесполезной для жизни.

----------


## Unity

> Unity, самый последний негодяй на земле - это тоже проявление божественного/природного/вселенского/абсолютного. Я опять же понимаю, что это звучит шокирующе, и единственное, что может человек - сказать: "Нет! Не может этого быть!!! НЕТ, НЕТ и НЕТ!" Из-за этого христианам даже пришлось придумать Дьявола. Но все есть единое - вы помните?


 Для Безумной Души нет в мире ничего такого, что бы ей могло Показаться «безумным», – всегда приятно быть Открытой новым течениям и новым Познаниям...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Да, мир Един. А.Гитлер, – проявление той же Энергии (полагаю, наиболее подходящая категория для определения сущности нашей Вселенной), что и Будда, Иисус, Лао-Цзы... Последний серийный убийца и первейший филантроп, – всего лишь проявления Одного, различные «течения» в глубинах Единственного «океана» – «различия» порождает всего лишь наш «разум», склонный без конца Самозабвенно фрагментировать Неделимое, находя в этом самообмане & садомазохизме некую призрачную иллюзию «удовольствия».  :Big Grin: 



> Так же, как и Будда о Нирване, то есть о прекращении участия в жизни, Лао Цзы говорил о невмешательстве - люди не хотят этого слышать. Гораздо удобнее думать, что есть такой хитрый способ жить во всеобщем счастье, достаточно отказаться от каких-то излишеств, или победить какого-то злодея, или организовать все правильно. Но любой отказ, победа или решение просто порождают другие проблемы.
> 
> В этом состоит жизнь.


 Также «жизнь» заключается в беспрестанном стремлении вещества, с которого состоят наши бренные тела, достигнуть окончательного термодинамического равновесия с окружающей средой, с органического состояния вновь обрести неорганическое.  :Smile: 
«…Имеющий уши, – да услышит» – Помните? Каждый выбирает по себе. 



> Конечно же вас интересует - и что теперь делать? А кому делать, Unity? С чем? Вы не забыли, что вы есть все вокруг? Да, вы вполне можете сказать: "Я, конечно, чокнутая, но не до такой степени! Я - это я! Я пошутила насчет того, что согласна с вами!" - и мы пойдем снова по кругу, снова будем искать вас в вас, снова обнаружим, что найти что-то этакое уникальное под названием Unity не представляется возможным - тело вам не принадлежит, сознание сложено из опыта, границы вашего сознания произвольны...


 Порождение Мироздания, условно идентифицируемое «Unity», – всего лишь плод больного воображения Архитектора Вселенной – или Вашего, если быть откровенной. Да, я безумна, – и мне это по душе – и я ищу Дно Безумия, – или его Потолок – всё зависит лишь от приходящейся Вам по вкусу системы координат, – поэтому, вероятно, нет той точки, где бы можно было бы произнести: – «…Я больна, но не настолько»...

Да, Вы правы, – «что делать дальше и делать ли вообще» – зависит всего лишь от Выбора, который совершит «песчинка Пустыни», «капля Моря», – и это определённо Не Проблема и Не Повод «Страдать» ввиду «невозможности» сиюминутного нахождения Ответа на этот вопрос...

----------


## Unity

> ...и снова придем к тому, что все сущее - представления. Они никуда не движутся, ничего не делают. Времени нет - все это одномоментно.


 Мне же «удобнее» «считать», что Всё Сущее, – всего лишь безбрежное «пространство вероятностей», в котором возможно Всё. И да, «времени» нет, – равно как и «цветного мира» – ибо мир, согласно E=mc2, – всего лишь энергия, что сама по себе какой-либо «окраски» лишена и весь «наблюдаемый» нами «красочный мир» – всего лишь Иллюзия, Грандиозный Самообман. Нет «времени», «цвета», – и, наверное, даже «света» и «тьмы». Всё Едино, Бесцветно, Безвременно.  :Big Grin: 
Есть всего лишь единое море энергии, в котором одни формы её беспрестанно преобразуются в иные. Термоядерный синтез в недрах «Солнца», – источник – фотосинтезирующие растения, – преобразователи – травоядные, – преобразователи высшего порядка – хищники, – преобразователи №3 – и так вплоть к «человеку», – одной из вариаций Преобразователей, состоящей с этой самой энергии – одной из бесчисленного количества «порождений» этой Вселенной... 



> Это можно считать притянутым за уши, но я пришел к этому, пытаясь вообразить границы "физической" вселенной - где они?


 И Вы также, – «Учённый»?.. Ничто, созерцающее и пытающееся изучать Ничто? Мы «коллеги»?..  :Wink: 



> Вы ппц Столько пафффоса из-за такого пустяка 
> Вот вам ответ:
> "Человек никогда не узнает смысла своей жизни, ибо после этого жизнь для него станет не интересна и скучна"(c)


 Любопытно размышлять, – и размышления выливаются в бесчисленное количество слов – потому неправомерно утверждать, что Смысла Пытаться Понять мир, частицами которого выпало несчастье (или честь [?]) нам являться, – бессмысленно. Это имеет Смысл. «Здесь и Сейчас». Для меня, например, – хотя, между тем, всё в конечном итоге Тщетно. Многим элементарно нравится устанавливать цепи причинности, пронизывающие этот призрачный мир, – что в этом плохого? Так мы развлекаемся в ожидании смерти...



> Сплошная метафизика. Я бы сказал что метафизика это головоломка,не предпологающая ответа.Просто немалому уму,который не занят практическими делами в жизни,остаетсся находить их в другом месте. В области бесполезной для жизни.


 Солидарна, – однако для некоторых из нас «практические жизненные дела» – всего лишь скука смертная, унылость и тоска, нечто противное, некое «неизбежное зло», – потому они Изначально предпочитают посвящать Всё своё свободное время Размышлениям о Первопричинах Бытия и его сущности – ведь это Интереснее всего...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nord

> А философам пришлось выдумать диалектеку


 Точно! И еще огромное количество разного другого.




> Спрашивают:"Производит ли звук в лесу падающее дерево если его никто не слышит. Отвечаю:"Да,так как звук это волны, производящие механические колебания. В независимости, слышен он или нет.


 Тоже верно! Как прям с представлениями и фантазиями.




> Страдания были за долго до того,как появился первый человек.Скорее человек раб страданий.


 Ну да, сама жизнь источник страдания.




> Сплошная метафизика. Я бы сказал что метафизика это головоломка,не предпологающая ответа.Просто немалому уму,который не занят практическими делами в жизни,остаетсся находить их в другом месте. В области бесполезной для жизни.


 Согласен! Поэтому-то я говорю: если у вас проблемы с жизнью - решайте их и не парьтесь насчет смысла и всякого прочего! Это ж не я говорю: смысла нет, ну-ка пойду-ка себя убью.

----------


## Nord

> И Вы также, – «Учённый»?.. Ничто, созерцающее и пытающееся изучать Ничто? Мы «коллеги»?..


 Я могу быть кем угодно, но мне нравится быть самим собой : )

----------


## Kali-Ma

> Ну да, сама жизнь источник страдания.


 Ой! Это точно? Или это ирония? Иногда из ваших бесед складывается ощущение, что тАк жизнь воспринимают только философы)

----------


## papaver

> Ну да, сама жизнь источник страдания.


 
А как же фокус сознания?

----------


## Nord

> Ой! Это точно? Или это ирония? Иногда из ваших бесед складывается ощущение, что тАк жизнь воспринимают только философы)


 Представьте, Кали, что вы сегодня проснулись, как обычно умылись, почистили зубы, чаю выпили... пошли на улицу, выходите во двор... а там щель какая-то в земле. Вы подходите, заглядываете - а там... БЕЗДНА. То есть не просто яма, и даже не пропасть во ржи - а прямо вот дыра бессовестная, совершенно без дна.

Вы постояли, постояли... камешек ногой туда - раз - столкнули... И нет камешка. Совсем нет. Ни тебе ни звука падения, ни ответа, ни привета - исчез камешек с концами.

Вы, конечно, даже на работу не пошли - вернулись домой, чаю опять налили, сели за стол и задумались. 

- Ничего себе!!! Бездна! У меня во дворе!!! Это ведь.. это ведь... камешек-то - того!  Это тебе не какое-то там навсегда - это НАВСЕГДА! Твою мать! У МЕНЯ ВО ДВОРЕ БЕЗДНА!!!

Чай резко идет толчками обратно. Перед глазами - карусель образов, вы даже и не знали, что картинки в голове могут проноситься с такой скоростью.

Месяц вы сидите дома, выглядывая из окна на щель во дворе. Потом заходите на форум www.suicide-forum.com и пишите: "Я не знаю что делать!? У меня во дворе - Бездна!" Собирается куча досужего народу.

- Тю, тоже мне - бездна у нее! Вон у меня нога сломатая!
- Да, я понимаю тебя! У меня тоже все плохо!
- Да ладно, че ты паришься! Накрой ее чем-нибудь и живи спокойно!

Ну и т.д.

Все это вам никак не помогает - проблема-то не в том, что вам эта бездна как-то угрожает, просто, бл*дь, неприятно, что у тебя во дворе эта чертова бездна!

Вы злитесь.

Вы идете в ванную - чистите зубы, умываетесь, одеваете самое красивое платье и спускаетесь во двор. Долго стоите возле бездны, потом садитесь на край и свешиваете ноги вниз... На удивление вы не чувствуете страха - вы, наверное, за всю свою жизнь не чувствовали эту жизнь так плотно и богато, как сейчас, сидя на краю бездны. Вы ловите себя на мысли, что ничего страшного в этой бездне и нет. Ну, бездна, ну, без дна - а что такого? Куда ей деваться, раз она здесь? Вы поднимаетесь на ноги, отряхиваете платье...

...И просыпаетесь. Весеннее солнце льется в окно, вы сонно потягиваетесь, встаете и думаете: "даааааа ужжжжж". Идете к холодильнику, достаете минералку и случайно бросаете взгляд во окно... и улыбаетесь...

Дворник внизу смотрит на какую-то бабу в пижаме с дурацкой улыбкой на лице и хмуро думает: "Нарожают идиотов!... Че лыбицца - сама не знает. Фелософы!"

----------


## Nord

> А как же фокус сознания?


 Чьего сознания?

----------


## Kali-Ma

> Представьте, Кали, что вы сегодня проснулись, как обычно умылись, почистили зубы, чаю выпили... пошли на улицу, выходите во двор... а там щель какая-то в земле. Вы подходите, заглядываете - а там... БЕЗДНА. То есть не просто яма, и даже не пропасть во ржи - а прямо вот дыра бессовестная, совершенно без дна.
> 
> Вы постояли, постояли... камешек ногой туда - раз - столкнули... И нет камешка. Совсем нет. Ни тебе ни звука падения, ни ответа, ни привета - исчез камешек с концами.
> 
> Вы, конечно, даже на работу не пошли - вернулись домой, чаю опять налили, сели за стол и задумались. 
> 
> - Ничего себе!!! Бездна! У меня во дворе!!! Это ведь.. это ведь... камешек-то - того!  Это тебе не какое-то там навсегда - это НАВСЕГДА! Твою мать! У МЕНЯ ВО ДВОРЕ БЕЗДНА!!!
> 
> Чай резко идет толчками обратно. Перед глазами - карусель образов, вы даже и не знали, что картинки в голове могут проноситься с такой скоростью.
> ...


 Спасибо за рассказ, чесслово, занимает)
Но это абсолютно не моя модель поведения. Кали, поэкспериментировав над Бездной с камушками, веточками, плевками, побежала бы на работу, где забыла бы о ней через 5 минут. Вспомнила бы Богиня о Бездне вечером, когда, чертыхнувшись, чуть не упала бы в нее по возвращении домой. Тогда бы она вернулась к своим мыслям о Бездне. Реально подумать об этой дыре представилась бы только ночью. Пытливый и атеистический ум Кали нашел бы сто, нет, двести логичных объяснений появления Бездны вообще. Появление у себя именно во дворе списал бы на случайность. И, если бы Бездна не начала расширяться или не стали бы появляться другие необычности, Кали жила бы с Бездной так же, как без нее.

----------


## Nord

> Спасибо за рассказ, чесслово, занимает)
> Но это абсолютно не моя модель поведения. Кали, поэкспериментировав над Бездной с камушками, веточками, плевками, побежала бы на работу, где забыла бы о ней через 5 минут. Вспомнила бы Богиня о Бездне вечером, когда, чертыхнувшись, чуть не упала бы в нее по возвращении домой. Тогда бы она вернулась к своим мыслям о Бездне. Реально подумать об этой дыре представилась бы только ночью. Пытливый и атеистический ум Кали нашел бы сто, нет, двести логичных объяснений появления Бездны вообще. Появление у себя именно во дворе списал бы на случайность. И, если бы Бездна не начала расширяться или не стали бы появляться другие необычности, Кали жила бы с Бездной так же, как без нее.


 Ну, а я говорю:

...и вот предо мною бездна, но в сердце моем покой, а на устах - улыбка; ибо что есть бездна предо мной в сравнении с бездной во мне?...

----------


## Kali-Ma

> Ну, а я говорю:
> 
> ...и вот предо мною бездна, но в сердце моем покой, а на устах - улыбка; ибо что есть бездна предо мной в сравнении с бездной во мне?...


 По моей, обНАковенной, формальной логике, не вытекает отсюда, что жизнь - источник страданий. Но следует из этой красивой цитаты, что я -  точно не философ. То есть, пессимистичный взгляд на жизнь - удел философов)

----------


## Nord

> По моей, обНАковенной, формальной логике, не вытекает отсюда, что жизнь - источник страданий. Но следует из этой красивой цитаты, что я -  точно не философ. То есть, пессимистичный взгляд на жизнь - удел философов)


 Да нет, Кали, это не пессимизм. Это Данность. Про источник страданий я уже тут писал выше, мне и впрямь нечего добавить : )

"Ведь некоторые не знают, что нам суждено здесь погибнуть. У тех же, кто знает это, сразу прекращаются ссоры."

----------


## Каин

> Солидарна, – однако для некоторых из нас «практические жизненные дела» – всего лишь скука смертная, унылость и тоска, нечто противное, некое «неизбежное зло», – потому они Изначально предпочитают посвящать Всё своё свободное время Размышлениям о Первопричинах Бытия и его сущности – ведь это Интереснее всего...


 Значит,нет никакой разницы между тобой - размышляющей о причинах бытия и карточным игроком думающим  "перебор или хватит". Там и там удовольствие.Там и там нет практической пользы. Чем Аристотель,написавший метафизику, отличается от того,кто придумал "очко"? Ничем? Чем отличается человек, вникший в каждое слово грандиозного "вымысла" Ученого,от карточного шулера? Пожалуй, жизнь о которой последний и "не думает" будет улыбаться ему больше,чем тому, кто познает ее первопричины и следствия.

----------


## Unity

> Значит,нет никакой разницы между тобой - размышляющей о причинах бытия и карточным игроком думающим  "перебор или хватит". Там и там удовольствие.Там и там нет практической пользы. Чем Аристотель,написавший метафизику, отличается от того,кто придумал "очко"? Ничем? Чем отличается человек, вникший в каждое слово грандиозного "вымысла" Ученого,от карточного шулера? Пожалуй, жизнь о которой последний и "не думает" будет улыбаться ему больше,чем тому, кто познает ее первопричины и следствия.


 Да, всё это так.  :Smile:  Удовольствие, – первейшая первопричина любого сущего рационального действия – и не существует в Природе иных столь же важных причин. Удовольствие от созидание чего-либо, удовольствие от разрушения объекта ненависти, удовольствие от исследований причинно-следственных цепей, правящих действительностью, удовольствие от весёлого времяпрепровождения в каком-нибудь казино, – лишь Наслаждение – Краеугольный Камень Всего.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Ни одно живое существо, скорее всего, если только оно в здравом уме, не станет делать что-либо, что наверняка приведёт его к страданию, – повторюсь: если только оно не мазохист. 
P.S. «Улыбка жизни» для меня, – это очередное личное Открытие, очередной шаг в понимании происходящих в Природе/социуме/в самой себе процессов, явлений, феноменов. «Поиск Истины», – счастье для меня – у иных людей, – иные удовольствия, приходящиеся именно им по душе. Каждый выбирает по себе. «…Каждому своё».   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Каин

> Да, всё это так.  Удовольствие, – первейшая первопричина любого сущего рационального действия – и не существует в Природе иных столь же важных причин. Удовольствие от созидание чего-либо, удовольствие от разрушения объекта ненависти, удовольствие от исследований причинно-следственных цепей, правящих действительностью, удовольствие от весёлого времяпрепровождения в каком-нибудь казино, – лишь Наслаждение – Краеугольный Камень Всего.  Ни одно живое существо, скорее всего, если только оно в здравом уме, не станет делать что-либо, что наверняка приведёт его к страданию, – повторюсь: если только оно не мазохист. 
> P.S. «Улыбка жизни» для меня, – это очередное личное Открытие, очередной шаг в понимании происходящих в Природе/социуме/в самой себе процессов, явлений, феноменов. «Поиск Истины», – счастье для меня – у иных людей, – иные удовольствия, приходящиеся именно им по душе. Каждый выбирает по себе. «…Каждому своё».


  Наконец,то мы созрели. И стали умнее всех древнегреческих философоф. Чем они занимались! Они только тешили друг друга. Не один из них никогда бы не признал,что они занимаются, бесполезным для человечества, вещами. Мы стали умнее их.Пускай мы и пару слов не можем логически связать Но у нас есть понимание всей ихней Деятельности. Удовольствие! Фалес,Анаксагор,Гераклит,Парменид все они шуты развлекающие нас и самих себя. Дальше. Сократ? Тут уже,что -то другое:этика. Этика это,тоже своего рода "очко"?

----------


## Unity

> Наконец,то мы созрели. И стали умнее всех древнегреческих философоф. Чем они занимались! Они только тешили друг друга. Не один из них никогда бы не признал,что они занимаются, бесполезным для человечества, вещами. Мы стали умнее их.Пускай мы и пару слов не можем логически связать Но у нас есть понимание всей ихней Деятельности. Удовольствие! Фалес,Анаксагор,Гераклит,Парменид все они шуты развлекающие нас и самих себя. Дальше. Сократ? Тут уже,что -то другое:этика. Этика это,тоже своего рода "очко"?


 Не ведаю, право, хорошо это или плохо, – но почему-то уже давно не усматриваю никакого удовольствия в Играх Эго – дескать «я» в чём-то «лучше» «других». Не лучше, не хуже, – я это всего лишь я. Смысл «сопоставлять», сравнивать в чью-либо пользу? Все мы люди... Античные философы и современные мы, – те же создания – с теми же пороками и достоинствами. Смысл сравнивать? Разве «эго», – не всего лишь плод нашего воображения, некая обобщённая Сумма Заблуждений нас самих о нас же самих? Раздутое эго, эго аскета, страдальца, – не всё ли равно? Всё тот же фантом, призрак, мираж. В жизни есть миллионы более любопытных вещей, нежели «я» и беспрестанные соотношения его с «я» прочих людей. 
Да, и мы Здесь занимаемся всё тем же, – тешим себя, тешим друг дружку, занимаемся «бесполезными для человечества вещами», так что вопрос – насколько эволюционировал человек со времён взлёта и расцвета Эллады? – всё ещё Остаётся Открытым. 
Да, возможно, «у нас есть “понимание” (вернее, личная пристрастная субъективная интерпретация) их деятельности», – но отдаём ли мы себе отчёт в том, чем занимаемся ныне сами? Да всё тем же, по сути. «Мудрствуем» на ровном месте, черпая с этого некое определённое Удовольствие... Забывая при этом о действительно важной «пользе для всея человечества», – или хотя бы для Других людей... 
Вся жизнь, – театр... Игра... 
P.S. И наивысшее удовольствие в ней, – это Дарить Удовольствие Другим... Даже порою выступая в качестве Шута, да-да... Жизнь также, – своего рода «школа» – и пусть уж лучше «уроки» в ней происходят с улыбкой, нежели в горести и слезах.

----------


## Каин

> Не ведаю, право, хорошо это или плохо, – но почему-то уже давно не усматриваю никакого удовольствия в Играх Эго – дескать «я» в чём-то «лучше» «других». Не лучше, не хуже, – я это всего лишь я. Силософы и современные мы, – те же создания – с теми же пороками и достоинствами. Смысл сравнивать?  Разве «эго», – не всего лишь плод нашего воображения, некая обобщённая Сумма Заблуждений нас самих о нас же самих? Раздутое эго, эго аскета, страдальца, – не всё ли равно? Всё тот же фантом, призрак, мираж. В жизни есть миллионы более любопытных вещей, нежели «я» и беспрестанные соотношения его с «я» прочих людей. 
> Да, и мы Здесь занимаемся всё тем же, – тешим себя, тешим друг дружку, занимаемся «бесполезными для человечества вещами», так что вопрос – насколько эволюционировал человек со времён взлёта и расцвета Эллады? – всё ещё Остаётся Открытым. 
> Да, возможно, «у нас есть “понимание” (вернее, личная пристрастная субъективная интерпретация) их деятельности», – но отдаём ли мы себе отчёт в том, чем занимаемся ныне сами? Да всё тем же, по сути. «Мудрствуем» на ровном месте, черпая с этого некое определённое Удовольствие... Забывая при этом о действительно важной «пользе для всея человечества», – или хотя бы для Других людей... 
> Вся жизнь, – театр... Игра... 
> P.S. И наивысшее удовольствие в ней, – это Дарить Удовольствие Другим... Даже порою выступая в качестве Шута, да-да... Жизнь также, – своего рода «школа» – и пусть уж лучше «уроки» в ней происходят с улыбкой, нежели в горести и слезах. мысл «сопоставлять», сравнивать в чью-либо пользу? Все мы люди... Античные ф


 Смысл
Я читал учения киников и учился довольствоваться немногим. Я читал учения стоиков и учился переносить боль. Я читал учения этиков и становился благороднее. 
Что было до того? Я играл в карты и не думал ни о чем. Меня никто не замечал и, проходя мимо меня, все толкали плечами. Я молчал. Я был слаб и малодушен. Мне плевали в лицо.
Что изменилось? Никто безнаказанно не скажет мне обидного слова. Я никому не позволю смеяться над собой. Я умею отстаивать справедливость.
 Я может просто повзрослел? Возможно. 
Есть ли смысл становиться сильнее? Есть ли смысл совершенствоваться? Для меня это вопрос риторический.

----------


## Unity

> Смысл
> Я читал учения киников и учился довольствоваться немногим. Я читал учения стоиков и учился переносить боль. Я читал учения этиков и становился благороднее. 
> Что было до того? Я играл в карты и не думал ни о чем. Меня никто не замечал и, проходя мимо меня, все толкали плечами. Я молчал. Я был слаб и малодушен. Мне плевали в лицо.
> Что изменилось? Никто безнаказанно не скажет мне обидного слова. Я никому не позволю смеяться над собой. Я умею отстаивать справедливость.
>  Я может просто повзрослел? Возможно. 
> Есть ли смысл становиться сильнее? Есть ли смысл совершенствоваться? Для меня это вопрос риторический.


 Вот какой Вы прекрасный человек, – сами создали себя, опираясь на «плоды поиска наслаждения (философии) давно умерших шутов (искателей истины)». Примите мои искренние поздравления! Вы достигли чего-то в этой жизни, – Вы жили Не Зря.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Предпочитаю, однако, самостоятельно творить свою собственную философию, – и осколки чужой – сколь бы прекрасными они ни были – мне в этом деле видятся совершенно бессмысленными. 
Философия Силы и «путь воина» определённо неинтересны мне, – я пацифистка и, наверное, никакие слова с уст иных людей не могут меня ни задеть, ни смутить. «Свобода слова» гарантированна Конституцией, – так что любое мнение иной стороны Приму К Сведению – но вряд ли стану что-либо предпринимать. Переросла, вероятно, это Детство, – «...обидь меня – и я обижу тебя». Так наивно... Не по мне. Философия Иисуса с ником «Христос» мне более по душе, – ибо Нелогична с точки зрения «мудрого большинства» населения этой планеты – и таит в себе глубокое прозрение: происходящее в душах и умах иных людей, – их собственные проблемы – а не наши. Если иной человек считает необходимым разразиться отборнейшей руганью в наш адрес, – стало быть, он чувствует себя нехорошо, он чем-то смущён – и не знает бедняга как ещё, кроме как эскалацией Внешнего конфликта снять своё Внутреннее напряжение, инициированное бог-весть какими проблемами; ему можно лишь посочувствовать – ибо неуважение к другим, как известно, – всего лишь проявление неуважения к самому же себе.  :Smile: 
Вы, бесспорно, умеете отстаивать То, что считаете «справедливостью». Безусловно, Ваши Визави ни за что не согласятся с Вашим вариантом виденья «справедливости», – и потому полезут на рожон. И что далее? Бой? Кто прав, кто виноват, – покажет драка?..  :Big Grin: 
Увы, первобытная философия, как по мне... Истина, – не в силе. Истина, – в уме, возможности урегулировать любой сущий конфликт цивилизованными, мирными способами, посредством консенсуса, может быть – отнюдь не Силой... Имхо. 
P.S. Действительно, – есть ли смысл – если все мы непременно когда-то погибнем?

----------


## Каин

> Вот какой Вы прекрасный человек, – сами создали себя, опираясь на «плоды поиска наслаждения (философии) давно умерших шутов (искателей истины)». Примите мои искренние поздравления! Вы достигли чего-то в этой жизни, – Вы жили Не Зря. 
> Предпочитаю, однако, самостоятельно творить свою собственную философию, – и осколки чужой – сколь бы прекрасными они ни были – мне в этом деле видятся совершенно бессмысленными. 
> Философия Силы и «путь воина» определённо неинтересны мне, – я пацифистка и, наверное, никакие слова с уст иных людей не могут меня ни задеть, ни смутить. «Свобода слова» гарантированна Конституцией, – так что любое мнение иной стороны Приму К Сведению – но вряд ли стану что-либо предпринимать. Переросла, вероятно, это Детство, – «...обидь меня – и я обижу тебя». Так наивно... Не по мне. Философия Иисуса с ником «Христос» мне более по душе, – ибо Нелогична с точки зрения «мудрого большинства» населения этой планеты – и таит в себе глубокое прозрение: происходящее в душах и умах иных людей, – их собственные проблемы – а не наши. Если иной человек считает необходимым разразиться отборнейшей руганью в наш адрес, – стало быть, он чувствует себя нехорошо, он чем-то смущён – и не знает бедняга как ещё, кроме как эскалацией Внешнего конфликта снять своё Внутреннее напряжение, инициированное бог-весть какими проблемами; ему можно лишь посочувствовать – ибо неуважение к другим, как известно, – всего лишь проявление неуважения к самому же себе. 
> Вы, бесспорно, умеете отстаивать То, что считаете «справедливостью». Безусловно, Ваши Визави ни за что не согласятся с Вашим вариантом виденья «справедливости», – и потому полезут на рожон. И что далее? Бой? Кто прав, кто виноват, – покажет драка?.. 
> Увы, первобытная философия, как по мне... Истина, – не в силе. Истина, – в уме, возможности урегулировать любой сущий конфликт цивилизованными, мирными способами, посредством консенсуса, может быть – отнюдь не Силой... Имхо. 
> P.S. Действительно, – есть ли смысл – если все мы непременно когда-то погибнем?


 Знаете,вы девушка и я соглашусь,что вам больше подходит философия Христа,философия смирения. Поэтому спорить с вами по этому поводу бесмысленно.Вот если бы вы были мужчиной я бы только посмеялся над тем,что вы написали. Сила не нужна! Мы живем не в библейском эдеме.Те кто кует свои мечи на орала погибают от чужих мечей. Природу людей еще никто не переделал,в том числе и Христос.

----------


## zanuda_ru

> И вытворять со своей жизнью можно что угодно, – вплоть до терроризма и саморазрушения – ибо всё равно всё всем безразлично и безразличное к нашим мольбам Бытиё совершенно равнодушно ко всему, в Нём случающемся?..


 Интересно, как у Достоевского: "Так Бога нет ? И, значит, ВСЕ ДОЗВОЛЕНО ?"
Здесь: "Все дозволено" не с восторгом, а с ужасом.
И противоположное: "Тварь ли я дрожжащая, или ПРАВО ИМЕЮ ?"

А в общем, какой вывод из того, что Бытию(Богу-Отцу илиПрироде-матери, кому как больше нравится, глубоко пофигу на нас) ?  

Как там у Заратустры: "Бог Всевидящий,Всезнающий должен был умереть. Человек не переносит, чтобы такой свидетель жил."

В общем, как и во всем прочем,в этом  можно найти свои плюсы и минусы.

----------


## zanuda_ru

[QUOTE=каин;82754]


> 1.Да,Алеканд Македонский жил оказывается бесмысленно. Ну,хотел покрить Весь! мир, существенно продвинулся в своей цели,но это не главное,это другой вопрос.Главное,что умер молодым - 33 года.Извини за иронию.
> Я,честно,не до конца понимаю,почему так все носятся с этим смыслом жизни.
> Если расматривать смысл человечества в целом, то это все равно,что свинья будет расматривать,в чем ее смысл по отношению к человеку.Не сможет она понять,что смысл свиньи в свинине.
> 2.Если же,твой личный смысл,то не пойму в чем тут проблема? Смысл просто жить,я сказал бы(как бы это грубо не звучало),как свинье.


 1.Да нет, не думаю, что так уж плохо. Просто Дима зациклился на продолжительности жизни. Несколько раз уже звучало: "А вот если-бы жить вечно, то и проблем бы не было" или что-то в этом духе. 
Противоположная крайность, как там у Горького: "Лучше один раз напиться живой крови, чем триста лет питаться падалью". Или такой перл: "Лучше умереть стоя, чем жить на коленях."
При всем очевидном пафосе этих трескучих фраз, при ближайшем рассмотрении выясняется, что все упирается в чисто субъективные категории, типа "Мораль", "Гордость","Честь и достоинство" . 
Все это хорошо работает, в том числе и для "охмурения" масс, чтобы, одурманив их,как свиней  посылать на бойню.
2. Знаешь, а ведь многие так и живут, не парясь вопросами смысла. Просто живут и все.Более того, их "никакими коврижками" не заманишь на обсуждения подобных тем. Многие признаются, что "висят" на этом форуме именно из-за того, что в реале не с кем "пофилософствовать". И здесь не так уж много рассуждений на тему смысла существования ВСЕГО ЧЕЛОВЕЧЕСТВА. Ищут именно свой личный смысл(для себя). И если он совпадает со смыслом кого-то еще, то находят в этом какое-то утешение.

----------


## zanuda_ru

[QUOTE=каин;82946]


> 1.А философам пришлось выдумать диалектеку.
> 
> 2.Спрашивают:"Производит ли звук в лесу падающее дерево если его никто не слышит. Отвечаю:"Да,так как звук это волны, производящие механические колебания. В независимости, слышен он или нет.
> 
> 
> 3.Страдания были за долго до того,как появился первый человек.Скорее человек раб страданий.
> 
> 
> 4.Сплошная метафизика. Я бы сказал что метафизика это головоломка,не предпологающая ответа.Просто немалому уму,который не занят практическими делами в жизни,остаетсся находить их в другом месте. В области бесполезной для жизни.


 1. Хотя, есть мнение, что "единство и борьба противоположностей" - основной принцип диалектики, не может породить ничего более-менее устойчивого. Это будет, скорее, топтание на месте, без ощутимого результата. Как там у Ленина: "Шаг вперед,два шага назад". Только при наличии третьей(нейтрализующей) силы можно получить что-то более-менее устойчивое. Кстати, сама "материя-вещество" состоит из атомов. А в состав атома, кроме противоположностей(протон (+), условно активная противоположность/электрон(-), условно пассивная противоположность) входит еще и электрически нейтральный нейтрон. Та же троица в христианстве.
Да и мало-ли этих троиц, они сплошь и рядом. 
2. Увы, здесь в роли "наблюдателя"(приемника звука) выступает само падающее дерево.
3. А не пофигу, что было раньше, курица или яйцо ? Будда(принц Гаутама), например, не стал тешить праздное любопытство человека по поводу творения(устройства) мира и т.п., а прямо взял "быка за рога", сказав, что его интересует прежде всего "бытие человека". И то, что основой бытия человека есть страдание, была первая из четырех "благородных истин", которую он преподнес своим последователям, после того, как длительное время медитировал в одиночестве.
(Спасибо,кэп, а то мы не знали, вероятно, ответили бы Будде сейчас :Smile: ) .
Таким образом, Будду можно считать первым психотерапевтом.
Далее Будда определяет причины страданий, и, наконец,Благая Весть(Евангелие), что есть способ освободиться от страданий.
Для европейского("активного") мышления, сама цель - освобождение от страданий вовсе не кажется такой уж привлекательной. Как-бы это слишком мало.Наверное поэтому пришлось адаптировать буддизм под европейцев, да и под индусов, японцев и китайцев. В результате подобных "реикарнаций" буддизма,иногда появляются уж очень очевидные уродцы, скажем, для европейцев пришлось не только "кастрировать" , а и полностью его извратить.

----------


## zanuda_ru

> Наконец,то мы созрели. И стали умнее всех древнегреческих философоф. Чем они занимались! Они только тешили друг друга. Не один из них никогда бы не признал,что они занимаются, бесполезным для человечества, вещами. Мы стали умнее их.Пускай мы и пару слов не можем логически связать Но у нас есть понимание всей ихней Деятельности. Удовольствие! Фалес,Анаксагор,Гераклит,Парменид все они шуты развлекающие нас и самих себя. Дальше. Сократ? Тут уже,что -то другое:этика. Этика это,тоже своего рода "очко"?


 Не понимаю твоего "удовольствия" чернить философов ? Философы, вобщем-то довольно скромны, и даже застенчивы в быту. Философ с "манией величия " - это нонсенс. Ты, кажется, придумал себе, что эти философы считают себя "выше простых смертных", да, вероятно, не только ты. Интересно, что во времена массового психоза, когда начинается "охота на ведьм", первыми "под раздачу" попадают именно философы. Тот же Сократ, в 70 лет был вынужден принять яд(цикуту), который ему принес "градоначальник", таков был приговор жителей Афин.
А Христос ? Когда его привели на допрос к Пилату, он сказал: "Я на то пришел в мир, чтобы вещать народу истину. Всякий, кто от истины, слушает слова моего "
"Что есть истина? - спросил Пилат и, не дождавшись ответа, вышел к народу. "
Кстати, этим риторическим вопросом "практики" обычно "обламывают" философов.
Для них философы - это безобидные чудаки, их же самих "истина" вовсе и не интересует. Абстрактной и далекой истине("Царствие мое не от мира сего"), они предпочитают "истины" относительные(от мира сего) и руководствуются собственным опытом,"здравым смыслом" и чутьем(интуицией). 
Тем не менее, объявив народу: "Я никакой вины не нахожу в нем", Пилат "умыл руки", сказав, что "крови его на мне нет". 
"На нас, на нас будет кровь его!" -  ревела толпа.
Кстати, любопытный казус.Папа римский недавно "отпустил грех крови Христовой" иудеям. Аргумент толком не помню, вероятно, что-то типа как Христос говорил ученикам: "Пейте кровь Мою и ешьте плоть Мою".Типа кровь не может считаться грехом, впрочем, я плохо разбираюсь в религиозной казуистике.

Ну и еще один немаловажный участник драмы Христа - Иуда. Это, так сказать, представитель "черни", которые чернят все, чего они не понимают.

----------


## Kali-Ma

[QUOTE=zanuda_ru;83445]


> Противоположная крайность, как там у Горького: "Лучше один раз напиться живой крови, чем триста лет питаться падалью".


 А.С. Пушкин. "Капитанская дочка". Так, для общего развития)

----------


## Каин

> Не понимаю твоего "удовольствия" чернить философов ? 
> 
> Ну и еще один немаловажный участник драмы Христа - Иуда. Это, так сказать, представитель "черни", которые чернят все, чего они не понимают.


 1.Ты выхватил это сообщение из контекста спора.
2.Ты меня не понял.
3.Этой цитатой ты меня очернил.
Следовательно,она подходит тебе намного больше,чем мне.

----------


## zanuda_ru

> 1.Ты выхватил это сообщение из контекста спора.
> 2.Ты меня не понял.
> 3.Этой цитатой ты меня очернил.
> Следовательно,она подходит тебе намного больше,чем мне.


 Сдаюсь, тут я совсем не прав.

----------


## Каин

> Сдаюсь, тут я совсем не прав.


 Уважаю

----------


## Дима_

На практике получается что смысл жизни - ожидание того, что жизнь улучшится. Ради этого ожидания похоже и живут. Думаю смысл жизни - это то человек делал и делает, а не то, о чем он мечтает. Если человек хочет семью. автомобиль, но не имеет это а только мечтает, значит в данный момент его смысл - мечтать. Когда он это получит, тогда можно сказать что его смысл получить то, что он хочет.

----------


## roby

у каждого человека - смысл свой, она необходима, т.к. человеку нужно во что-то верить, чтобы вперед двигаться, для меня же, всегда был смысл жизни в самой жизни

----------


## korusbalt

Добрый день.
С самого детсва думал над вопромом о смысле жизни.
С течением времени я пришёл к выводу, что смысл жизни в совершенствовании
Себя - тела, ума, духа
Своих детей - своим примером.
Родных и близких своим примером.
Окружающей среды - скорее с целью минимизации воздействия на неё.
Совершенствуясь ,поднимаешься всй выше и выше по ступеням понимания сути вещей.

----------


## Selbstmord

> Добрый день.
> С самого детсва думал над вопромом о смысле жизни.
> С течением времени я пришёл к выводу, что смысл жизни в совершенствовании
> Себя - тела, ума, духа
> Своих детей - своим примером.
> Родных и близких своим примером.
> Окружающей среды - скорее с целью минимизации воздействия на неё.
> Совершенствуясь ,поднимаешься всй выше и выше по ступеням понимания сути вещей.


 Разве это смысл? Я не вижу в этом смысла. Главный вопрос - ЗАЧЕМ все это нужно делать? Для чего? Все равно потом умрешь. И они умрут. Ну и зачем стараться тогда? Мне лично непонятно. Ну а вообще каждый все решает сам для себя, так что не надо на меня сразу накидываться с кулаками за мои доводы  :Embarrassment:

----------


## korusbalt

Мы рождаемся с минимальным набором знаний и не понимаем кто  мы есть. Постепенно мы получаем информацию, 
учимся ходить, 
говорить, 
писать, 
читать, 
петь, 
писать стих, 
сочинять музыку, 
любить (и не только себя)
и т .д. - это и есть процесс совершенствования. 
Попробуйте остановиться на словах «учимся ходить» - тогда не появится вопрос о смысле жизни как таковой.
И только достигнув определённого уровня, задаёмся вопросом – кто мы? и в чём смысл жизни? 
Тоже самое и в глобальном масштабе.
Человек прошёл по ступеням вверх от обезьяны, древних людей, до человека разумного.
Уверен, что это не конец пути и если мы не остановимся в совершенствовании, не деградируем, то переступим на ещё одну ступеньку вверх.

----------


## Эндер

> Мы рождаемся с минимальным набором знаний и не понимаем кто  мы есть. Постепенно мы получаем информацию, 
> учимся ходить, 
> говорить, 
> писать, 
> читать, 
> петь, 
> писать стих, 
> сочинять музыку, 
> любить (и не только себя)
> ...


 Ага. Или уничтожим самих себя.

----------


## korusbalt

Такой вариант тоже возможен, но он ещё раз доказывает, то что необходимо совершенствоваться, причём осознанно. Так эффективней.
Так как под совершенствованием я понимаю развитие личности, разума, сознания, человеческиз возможностей,  а не науки, техники и технологии. То во что мы сейчас превращаем планету, лишний раз доказывает, что ещё не доросли в развитии, а уже изобрели средство, как уничтожить всё что создавалось тысячелетиями.

----------


## Dione

его нет...

----------


## Эндер

> Так как под совершенствованием я понимаю развитие личности, разума, сознания, человеческиз возможностей,  а не науки, техники и технологии.


 Святые слова )) Но к сожалению человечество выбрало свой путь и спокойно идет по нему, ни о чем не задумываясь.

----------


## Каин

Даже товары, которые производит человек имеют смысл. У оружия смысл убивать, у стр.инструментов смысл строить, одежда обладает смыслом согревать и наряжать. Мы ничтожество вселенского масштаба производим осмысленные вещи.Так неужели же Тот, кто создавал жизнь сделал ее бессмысленной?!

----------


## Dione

смысл жизни-это версии людей,их желания,мечты,цели.надежды,любовь.Вот это все складывает смысл жизни.
Но четкости нет.
А слово смысл подразумевает четкость.
Смысл жизни-своего рода иллюзия.в которую верит человек.

----------


## Каин

> смысл изни-это версии людей,их желания,мечты,цели.надежды,любовь.Вот это все складывает смысл жизни.
> Но четкости нет.
> А слово смысл подразумевает четкость.
> Смысл жизни-своего рода иллюзия.в которую верит человек.


 Вы сами себя загнали в угол. Выдумали какую- то _четкость_ для опровержения смысла жизни. Человек живет и наслаждается жизнью, и ни о какой вашей _четкости_ он не разу и не слышал.  Это у вас нет четкости, у него все четко!

----------


## Dione

у кого у него?

вот именно.что человек живет и радуется жизни.Смысл жизни в самой жизни.И все.Больше нет никаких придуманных объяснений.

----------


## Каин

> у кого у него?
> 
> вот именно.что челвоек живет и радуется жизни.Смысл жизни в самой жизни.И все.Больше нет никаких придуманных обьяснений.


 Вот теперь я вижу нормальное здравомыслящее мышление. А то, четкость, версии, иллюзии... Ах вы хотели просто пофилософствовать? Извиняюсь что нарушил ваши фантазии.

----------


## Dione

какие мои фантазии? о чем вы?
это всего лишь мое мнение.

----------


## Каин

Выше мнение для нормального человека будет "бредом". Я же окрестил его "фантазией".

----------


## Dione

мнение не может быть бредом.я так думаю.
а искать смысл,там где его нет-вот это,я думаю бред...

----------


## Каин

Мнение очень даже может быть" полетом бурной фантазии".
Нормальные люди не ищут смысл, он у них есть. Если у вас его нет, мне вас жаль. Тогда вы просто бессмысленная Dione.

----------


## Dione

я рада за других людей.
очень рада.
Мое мнение,что смысла нет.Другого человека-что смысл жизни есть.
Хорошо.Я счастлива за другого человека.
И,если честно,меня совершенно не интересует что другие думают о моем мнение.Если я хочу-я его высказываю.Не хочу,тогда молчу.Не мое уже дело,как его будут растолковывать.

----------


## Каин

> Мое мнение,что смысла нет.Другого человека-что смысл жизни есть.


 Кто может их двух не прав, тот кто имеет смысл или тот, кто не имеет его? Вопрос риторический. Ваше мнение чисто субьективно. Если многие люди обладают смыслом жизни, как вы можете говорить что его нет, основываясь только на самой себе?! Еще раз. Это у вас нет смысла жизни, а вообще он есть, так как многие его имеют. А не имеют его только неудачники и психическибольные люди или те кто этот смысл утратил (то есть все же раньше имел).



> И,если честно,меня совершенно не интересует что другие думают о моем мнение


 Если все люди окружающие вас будут считать, что вы несете несусветную чушь, то вам на это будет все равно?
По логике получается, что вы не должны вести никакого спрора никогда.. Ведь любой спор это защита или объяснение своего мнения.

----------


## Dione

> как вы можете говорить что его нет, основываясь только на самой себе?!


 отнюдь не только на самой себе.я многих людей знаю,которые думаю в эту сторону только иными словами...и они далеко не психически больны или неудачники.уж поверьте.
Думать о смысле жизни-можно...Искать его можно-но это бесполезно. 
"Только в конце своего пути,ты поймешь зачем был послан на землю"



> Если все люди окружающие вас будут считать, что вы несете несусветную чушь, то вам на это будет все равно?
> По логике получается, что вы не должны вести никакого спрора никогда.. Ведь любой спор это защита или объяснение своего мнения.


 скажем так...за мои малые,в отличии от вас года,все (абсолютно)окружающие меня люди,не считали ,что то,что я говорю-чушь.
Но ,если б такое было.То да.мне было бы все равно.
А споры,таки да,я не люблю вести.Ибо,если в споре две сильные стороны ,то нет смысла этого спора.Каждый остается при своем мнение.

----------


## Selbstmord

Смысла жизни нет. На абсолютно каждое действие в жизни можно задать вопрос "а зачем это делается?" или "кому это надо", "для чего это?" Вот когда найдется какая то штука, к которой нельзя будет задать эти вопросы - это и есть смысл.

----------


## Каин

> отнюдь не только на самой себе.я многих людей знаю,которые думаю в эту сторону только иными словами...и они далеко не психически больны или неудачники.уж поверьте.
> Думать о смысле жизни-можно...Искать его можно-но это бесполезно. 
> "Только в конце своего пути,ты поймешь зачем был послан на землю"


 Все понятно!



> скажем так...за мои малые,в отличии от вас года,все (абсолютно)окружающие меня люди,не считали ,что то,что я говорю-чушь.


 С чего это вы взяли, что я так считаю? Я всего лишь приводил пример. Так, иногда подзабуравливаете.



> Но ,если б такое было.То да.мне было бы все равно


 . Тогда зачем вы разговариваете, помимо того как, когда что нибудь просите? Вы что размышляющий автомат?



> А споры,таки да,я не люблю вести.Ибо,если в споре две сильные стороны ,то нет смысла этого спора.Каждый остается при своем мнение.


 Я тоже не люблю споры. Я не только спор как таковой имел. Допустим, вы говорите своему будущему мужу " я не вижу смысла в нашем с тобой постоянном молчание". Он спрашивает "почему?". И вы исходя из своей логики, должны будете промолчать, ведь вам все равно, что подумает о вашем ответе муж. Вы скажете, что "мне хочется с тобой поговорить". И вам будет все равно понял он вас или нет.
Или все таки могут быть люди, для которых вы, хотели бы быть услышаны?

----------


## Dione

> Все понятно!


 расскажите,что вам понятно?



> С чего это вы взяли, что я так считаю?


 а при чем здесь вы?я говорила вообщем.



> Тогда зачем вы разговариваете, помимо того как, когда что нибудь просите? Вы что размышляющий автомат?


 когда мне интересен разговор и меня спрашивают ,что я думаю по поводу того или инного,я высказываюсь.




> Я тоже не люблю споры. Я не только спор как таковой имел. Допустим, вы говорите своему будущему мужу " я не вижу смысла в нашем с тобой постоянном молчание". Он спрашивает "почему?". И вы исходя из своей логики, должны будете промолчать, ведь вам все равно, что подумает о вашем ответе муж. Вы скажете, что "мне хочется с тобой поговорить". И вам будет все равно понял он вас или нет.
> Или все таки могут быть люди, для которых вы, хотели бы быть услышаны?


 Начну с того,что замуж я не хочу.Поэтому пример с мужем мне не нравится.Но пусть так....
Вядле я первая заговорю,так как молчать мне нравится.Если этот челвоек будет разделять мою тишину и мои слова.То естевственно,Что слышать и слушать он меня будет.Если он будет чувствовать ,когда я хочу молчать,а когда говорить-то никаких проблем не будет.

----------


## Каин

> Смысла жизни нет. На абсолютно каждое действие в жизни можно задать вопрос "а зачем это делается?" или "кому это надо", "для чего это?" Вот когда найдется какая то штука, к которой нельзя будет задать эти вопросы - это и есть смысл.


 Еще раз для пропустивших. Нормальные люди не спрашивают зачем они работают, зачем отдыхают,зачем веселятся, для чего занимаются сексом. Для них это штука, к которой абсурдно задавать вопросы. А значит, как ты сам и сказал есть Смысл.
Кстати, они не задают себе вопроса, "зачем живут?". Я, между прочим, тоже его себе не задаю.

----------


## Selbstmord

А вот надо бы задавать. Вот я задал себе этот вопрос - и смысл жизни как ветром сдуло. Нет его и не было никогда. Да и не будет, скорее всего.

----------


## Каин

> Расскажите,что вам понятно?


 Есть такое выражение "все с вами понятно!". Оно не буквально, оно образно.




> а при чем здесь вы?я говорила вообщем.


 Вот ваши слова _"скажем так...за мои малые,в отличии от вас года,все (абсолютно)окружающие меня люди,не считали ,что то,что я говорю-чушь"_.
Если "вас" это в общем, то получается примерно так "Скажем так...за мои малые, в отличие от многих взрослых, все (абсолютно) окружающие....."  Значица, не все абсолютно, раз многие другие так считали (что вы несли чушь).




> когда мне интересен разговор и меня спрашивают ,что я думаю по поводу того или инного,я высказываюсь.


 Знаете, когда мне по барабану кто-то, я то же не объясняю ему смысл жизни. Особенно если ему это нахрен не нужно.

.



> Врядле я первая заговорю,так как молчать мне нравится.Если этот челвоек будет разделять мою тишину и мои слова.То естевственно,Что слышать и слушать он меня будет.Если он будет чувствовать ,когда я хочу молчать,а когда говорить-то никаких проблем не будет.


 То есть если он не заговорит, то тебя это будет устраивать. Он не будет говорить год, десять, двадцать, а тебе хорошо, ведь молчать тебе нравится.



> Если этот челвоек будет разделять мою тишину и мои слова.То естевственно,Что слышать и слушать он меня будет.


 Прохожу мимо этого, опять считая, что немного вы подзабуровили. Ах,извиняюсь, фантазируете.

----------


## Dione

вам бы по меньше ерничать и вообще все замечательно будет.

прошу прощения,что устроила флуд.
здесь все дальше будет идти не по теме.

----------


## Каин

> вам бы по меньше ерничать и вообще все замечательно будет.


 Для меня_ замечательно_ это когда замечательно для других. Для вас это_ все равно_, значит в этом разговоре я уже заранее обречен на_ незамечательность_, хоть ерничай, хоть матерись, хоть делай комплименты, хоть признавайся в любви.

----------


## korusbalt

> Еще раз для пропустивших. Нормальные люди не спрашивают зачем они работают, зачем отдыхают,зачем веселятся, для чего занимаются сексом. Для них это штука, к которой абсурдно задавать вопросы. А значит, как ты сам и сказал есть Смысл.
> Кстати, они не задают себе вопроса, "зачем живут?". Я, между прочим, тоже его себе не задаю.


 С чего Вы взяли, что нормальные люди не задают себе вопрос "Есть смысл в жизни, или нет?"
Каким образом Вы определяете нормальность и ненормальность?
И может быть наоборот, чтобы быть нормальным человеком- нужно задавать себе такой вопрос.
Ведь на пути от обезьяны, через древнего человека, до современного, именно возможность задавать подобные вопросы, стало одним из основных отличий. И нужно эту появившуюся возможность использовать. А иначе и жизнь не будет полноценна, так же как у человека имеющего возможность работать, но не работающего, имеющего возможность веселиться, но испытывающего веселья, имеющего возможность заниматься сексом, но делающего этого.

И возвращаясь к смыслу, как к совершенствованию.
Можно работать на уровне подмастерья, но не совершенствуясь, не станешь мастером.
Можно отдыхать лёжа на диване перед телевизором, но не совершенствуясь, не получишь удовольствия от всплеска адреналина при скоростном спуске, от шороха листьев, дуновения ветра, пения птиц прикосновения света.
Можно заниматься сексом, на том уровне, как это делают собаки во дворе. Но совершенствуясь в сексе, начинаешь получать и доставлять удовольствие партнёру, в десятки раз большее,
Поэтому не абсурдно - задавать вопросы, не абсурдно - получать ответы. И многие ответы приходят только тогда, когда ты совершенствуясь достигаешь определённого уровня.

----------


## korusbalt

Корректировка:
А иначе и жизнь не будет полноценна, так же как у человека имеющего возможность работать, но не работающего, имеющего возможность веселиться, но НЕ испытывающего веселья, имеющего возможность заниматься сексом, но НЕ делающего этого.

----------


## Каин

*korusbalt*
Вопрос "в чем смысл жизни?". Так вот чем шире граница между вопросом и ответом, тем шире трещина в этой самой жизни. Стертость границ предполагает осмысленную жизнь.
Возьмем один из предыдущих примеров. Два человека занимаются сексом (здесь я буду рассматривать «секс» без цели зачать ребенка). Они друг друга любят. Каждый себе может задать вопрос «для чего они это делают?» И вот если это вопрос будет риторическим, то есть как бы и нет смысла самому себе этот вопрос задавать, это будет самым лучшим вариантом для них обоих. Для каждого из них это удовольствие. Это нормально, помимо обоюдной физической приятности, каждому вдобавок еще приятно и душевно, от того что твой партнер получает от тебя удовольствие. Но вот один из двух спрашивает вслух на полном серьезе «зачем и для чего я это делаю?» И вот этот вопрос будет свидетельствовать, об неудовлетворение сексом в плане только удовольствия. То есть, удовольствие не самое главное. Теперь внимание. Чем _неглавнее_ (незначительней) удовольствие, тем это удовольствие меньше.  Первый (тот кто задал вопрос) теряет физическое удовольствие; его не удовлетворяет(!) секс как удовольствие. А второй (тот кто услышал это вопрос) теряет удовольствие душевное; от того что твоего партнера не устраивает секс как удовольствие от тебя.

Нормально - любить друг друга и не спрашивать «для чего и зачем?». Ведь это и так понятно: любовь это удовольствие. Если же вы хотите усмотреть какой- либо другой в ней смысл, значит это удовольствие от нее вас уже не устраивает, вы хотите чего-то другого. Удовольствие вас не устраивает, а это и есть потеря самого удовольствия. Вопрос «в чем смысл жизни?» свидетельствует о потери удовольствия в собственной жизни. Очевидно, что другого смысла помимо «удовольствия» мы не найдем. Ведь богатство, слава, семья это прежде всего удовольствие и только из- за него мы стремимся к подобным ценностям.  Даже такое понятие как «долг», это прежде всего удовольствие. Мы жертвуем своими ценностями ради «долга», потому что этот «долг» для нас еще ценнее (более приятен). Например, мы отдаем свое здоровье ради близкого нам человека. Так вот, это чувство долга перед близким, для нас будет главнее, чем свое здоровье. И в этом мы и будем усматривать удовольствие. Друг, спавший своего друга путем страданий (к примеру пытки) говорит ему «для меня было удовольствием пострадать за тебя». Поэтому и есть мнение, что абсолютно все люди эгоисты. Вот только есть эгоизм благородный (как в выше описанном случае) так и есть эгоизм низменный. Первый эгоизм питается от свершенных благодеяний близкому, второй же, наоборот, от причиненных злодеяний. Чем поступок будет ближе к благодеянию, тем менее будет выразителен эгоизм. Человек, закрывший своим телом от пули ребенка (чужого), будет менее всего считаться эгоистом, но он им все равно будет. Для него спасти ребенка, было делом чести. Если бы он этого не сделал (именно он), то страдал бы от этого всю жизнь. Он предпочел лучше умереть, чем себя обесчестить. Предпочел – выбрал для себя, то есть проявил эгоизм. Немного отвлеклись, и так на чем мы закончили. Очевидно, что другого смысла помимо «удовольствия» нам не найти.   И человек, который занимается этими поисками теряет одно при этом не находя другого. Это не нормально.

Итожим.
Смысл жизни - получать удовольствия от жизни. У каждого свой смысл, точно так же как у каждого свои удовольствия. Искать другой смысл в жизни (помимо удовольствий), не удовлетворяться этими удовольствиями. Не удовлетворяться значит не наслаждаться. А спрашивать какой смысл в удовольствии абсурдно.

P.S.


> И возвращаясь к смыслу, как к совершенствованию Можно работать на уровне подмастерья, но не совершенствуясь, не станешь мастером.


 Если этот подмастерье задастся вопросом "а зачем ему становится мастером, смысл?", то его это отбросит ровно на столько на сколько долго он будет на него отвечать. И чем серьезней будет его вопрос, тем сложнее его будет разрешить.  Что бы совершенствоваться не нужно задавать себе такого вопроса "для чего?". Нужно понимать это как само собой разумеющие. Жить осмысленно, не предполагает поиск смысла, а только четкое и ясное осознание оного. Есть люди, которые всю жизнь живут осмысленно. Те, кто находят "смысл жизни", те, кто теряют, и те, кто не разу так его и не поняв. Первые и второе - счастливы. Третьи и четвертые - страдают.

----------


## zanuda_ru

> *korusbalt*
>  Очевидно, что другого смысла помимо «удовольствия» мы не найдем. 
>  Поэтому и есть мнение, что абсолютно все люди эгоисты. Вот только есть эгоизм благородный (как в выше описанном случае) так и есть эгоизм низменный. Первый эгоизм питается от свершенных благодеяний близкому, второй же, наоборот, от причиненных злодеяний. 
>  Очевидно, что другого смысла помимо «удовольствия» нам не найти.   И человек, который занимается этими поисками теряет одно при этом не находя другого. Это не нормально.
> 
>  Жить осмысленно, не предполагает поиск смысла, а только четкое и ясное осознание оного. Есть люди, которые всю жизнь живут осмысленно. Те, кто находят "смысл жизни", те, кто теряют, и те, кто не разу так его и не поняв. Первые и второе - счастливы. Третьи и четвертые - страдают.


 Похоже на "теорию разумного эгоизма" в произведении Н.Г. Чернышевского "Что делать?"(ну там, Кирсанов,Рахметов.Правда я изучал это произведение еще в школе и не помню подробностей). Только ты слово "разумный" заменил на слово "благородный", т.е. оценку "интеллектуальную" заменил на оценку "эмоциональную". 

А в принципе согласен, всегда важен вопрос "А что(какую выгоду для себя) я с этого буду иметь ?" И те, кто кричит о полном бескорыстии(из чистого "альтруизма", например), есть лжецы и лицемеры.

Вот правомерно ли сводить все возможные  "выгоды" к "удовольствию" ?
А как же, например, "любопытство","интерес" и проч.?
Впрочем, если понимать "удовольствие" в широком смысле, то можно под это дело "подвести" все возможные "стимулы"(зависит от человека, в чем именно он находит для себя удовольствие).

Однако, припоминается, что вроде бы Кант дал определение "удовольствия", как удовлетворение собственными действиями. Таким образом, предвкушаемое удовольствие может стать стимулом(погонялом) к некоторым действиям(деятельности). Когда же человек получает "пассивное удовольствие", просто от "созерцания", то такое "удовольствие" Кант назвал "радостью". 

P.S.
И кстати, заметил тут "перепалку" между тобой и Kali-ma по поводу "счастья". 
Похоже, ты собираешься все термины("смысл","цель","счастье","экстаз" и проч.) свести к "удовольствию". Упростить картину, так сказать. Или я не прав ?

----------


## Каин

> И кстати, заметил тут "перепалку" между тобой и Kali-ma по поводу "счастья". 
> Похоже, ты собираешься все термины("смысл","цель","счастье","экстаз" и проч.) свести к "удовольствию". Упростить картину, так сказать. Или я не прав ?


 Как я уже заметил, смысл жизни в удовольствии. Естественно что и цель будет в получении удовольствия. _Все стремится к благу_. Платон
И ты правильно понял, что удовольствие именно в широкои смысле.Не знал что Кант, однако, согласен со мной :Smile:

----------


## Kali-Ma

> P.S.
> И кстати, заметил тут "перепалку" между тобой и Kali-ma по поводу "счастья". 
> Похоже, ты собираешься все термины("смысл","цель","счастье","экстаз" и проч.) свести к "удовольствию". Упростить картину, так сказать. Или я не прав ?


 твое отсутствие явно пошло тебе на пользу))) Браво! Анализ в точку!

Шучу. Ты всегда умно говорил

----------


## Каин

Все гениальное просто.

----------


## andreyzz

> *korusbalt*
> 
> 
> Итожим.
> Смысл жизни - получать удовольствия от жизни. У каждого свой смысл, точно так же как у каждого свои удовольствия. Искать другой смысл в жизни (помимо удовольствий), не удовлетворяться этими удовольствиями. Не удовлетворяться значит не наслаждаться. А спрашивать какой смысл в удовольствии абсурдно.
> 
> P.S.


 
хуню написал. смысл жизни не в получении удовольствия иначе мы бы жили 1000000 лет т.к 100000 всегда лучше 60 лет.

смысл в передаче гена своим потомкам. то что ты родился человеком(а не собакой/обезьяной/майским жуком) и можешь размышлять о смысле жизни- не более чем случайность.

то что от секса ты получаешь удовольствие,  не более чем побуждение к тому чтобы подарить матери природе свой ген. не будет удовольствия, ты не станешь трахаться.
зачем энергию тратить на секс? 

за идею?идея продолжения рода не катит здесь, т.к тебе после смерти уже будет все равно что там с твоим геном(детьми).

вот и получается сделка между природой и человеком. ты мне оставишь кусочек себя а я тебе дам 2 минуты оргазма.

----------


## ОдинокаяНочь

> хуню написал. смысл жизни не в получении удовольствия иначе мы бы жили 1000000 лет т.к 100000 всегда лучше 60 лет.
> 
> смысл в передаче гена своим потомкам. то что ты родился человеком(а не собакой/обезьяной/майским жуком) и можешь размышлять о смысле жизни- не более чем случайность.
> 
> то что от секса ты получаешь удовольствие,  не более чем побуждение к тому чтобы подарить матери природе свой ген. не будет удовольствия, ты не станешь трахаться.
> зачем энергию тратить на секс? 
> 
> за идею?идея продолжения рода не катит здесь, т.к тебе после смерти уже будет все равно что там с твоим геном(детьми).
> 
> вот и получается сделка между природой и человеком. ты мне оставишь кусочек себя а я тебе дам 2 минуты оргазма.


 И для кого это смысл? Для человека, который сдохнет и ничего не будет знать о своем потомстве? Какой смысл конкретно для человека просто продолжать цикл смен поколений?
Могу только предположить, что это может быть смыслом для "Создателя" людской расы, но ни как для самого человека.

----------


## Selbstmord

> Могу только предположить, что это может быть смыслом для "Создателя" людской расы, но ни как для самого человека.


 Именно так и есть. Как уже было подмечено, если бы во время секса не было бы кайфа - это никому не было бы нужно. И человечество очень быстро бы вымерло.

----------


## Каин

> смысл жизни не в получении удовольствия иначе мы бы жили 1000000 лет т.к 100000 всегда лучше 60 лет.


 Какой смысл жить тысячу лет, если тебе это не приносит удовольствия? Это раз. А два, с чего это ты взял, что жить (получать удовольствия) тысячу лет лучше, чем шестьдесят? Ведь все хорошо в меру, и удовольствия в том числе. Иначе может возникнуть пресыщение. 




> смысл в передаче гена своим потомкам. то что ты родился человеком(а не собакой/обезьяной/майским жуком) и можешь размышлять о смысле жизни- не более чем случайность.


 Это смысл Природы, но не человека. Повторяю. Например, смысл свиньи у нас в свинине, но не будет же смыслом свиньи у свиньи в свинине. То есть у нас и у самой свиньи различные смыслы. Так же у Природы и у человека. 




> то что от секса ты получаешь удовольствие,  не более чем побуждение к тому чтобы подарить матери природе свой ген. не будет удовольствия, ты не станешь трахаться.
> зачем энергию тратить на секс?


 Вот именно, не будет удовольствия не будет и секса, то есть мы занимаемся сексом ради удовольствия. А дети? Разве дети это не удовольствие?




> за идею?идея продолжения рода не катит здесь, т.к тебе после смерти уже будет все равно что там с твоим геном(детьми).


 Это у тебя не катит, а других еще как катит. Кода он живет, живет и идея. Человек чувствует удовлетворение, что оставляет после себя потомство. Удовлетворение это удовольствие. Или ты считаешь, что человек не может от этого чувствовать удовлетворения?




> вот и получается сделка между природой и человеком. ты мне оставишь кусочек себя а я тебе дам 2 минуты оргазма.


 Верно. Только удовольствием нас можно заинтересовать. Природа в этом не ошиблась. Удовольствие прежде всего.

Все теряет смысл если у нас (!) в этом нет удовольствия. Если ты перестанешь ощущать удовольствие от приема пищи, то твой в ней смысл будет только поддержание жизнедеятельности, а она в свою очередь удовольствие.Если же пища и для этого будет не нужна, то мы перестанем питаться, в ней уже не будет смысла. А вот если она будет обладать, исключительно только вкусом, то вряд ли мы от нее откажемся. То есть удовольствие главный приоритет. Почему человек употребляет алкоголь или наркотики, зная при этом, что здоровья ему это не принесет.Правильно, удовольствие.Смысл наркотиков в удовольствии. И  пресыщение этим удовольствием приносит вред, оно перестает им быть. Поэтому человек разумный понимает, что не стоит этим злоупотреблять, он ищет другие удовольствия, которые по силе воздействия на мозг менее эффектны, но зато куда продолжительнее.
Если у человека отнять все удовольствия, то он превратиться в робота. Может кому нибудь и будет от этого смысл, но уж точно не нам.


Когда начинал писать сообщение еще не было двух предыдущих постов, поэтому если в нем вы видите отголоски этих  самых постов не обессудьте.

----------


## zanuda_ru

> Все гениальное просто.


 А еще: "Краткость - сестра таланта". 
Это я к тому, что постараюсь учесть твою критику относительно длинных и беспорядочных постов. 
Как ты выразился(привел цитату), что-то вроде: "дочитав до конца, мы забыли начало, а, забыв начало, не поняли конца". В самую точку(относительно моих постов), (сам, перечитывая, в этом убедился). 

Все это - отражение "бардака в голове". 
Впрочем, я как-то не считаю себя ни талантливым, ни, тем более, гениальным.
Другой вопрос, что на данном форуме не литераторы собрались, да и жалобы на "бардак в голове" здесь - обычное дело.

P.S.
Изумляет только явное неуважение к читателю некоторых современных литераторов. Неужели нельзя прежде чем опубликовывать, призвести "чистку, правку, коррекцию" и проч.?
Вспоминается где-то вычитал(кажется у Лема) проект одного литератора. Этот литератор говорил о том, что 20 век создал фантастическое количество "мусора",как в прямом(упаковка сейчас гораздо долговечнее содержимого), так и в переносном смысле(та же литература). В связи с этим автор проекта предложил вместо того, чтобы "вылавливать" в этом потоке "мусора" "рациональные зерна"(крупицы) просто уничтожить все "наследие 20 века", как "культурное", так и "материальное". 
Причем, в качестве жеста "доброй воли", автор проекта предложил уничтожить в первую очередь свое собственное произведение, в котором он излагает сам проект. :Smile:

----------


## Игорёк

Дело не в длине постов, а в характере самого автора. У некоторых даже короткие читать сложно, а у других и длинные читаются махом. 
 а про мусор совершенно логично - просто стало больше всего, соответственно и мусора тоже больше. Это не значит что его не было раньше, просто он был менее заметен из-за общего дефицита информации товаров услуг и всего прочего.

----------


## zanuda_ru

> Именно так и есть. Как уже было подмечено, если бы во время секса не было бы кайфа - это никому не было бы нужно. И человечество очень быстро бы вымерло.


 Замечу только, что это утверждение касается не только человечества, а в полной мере относится и к "животному миру". 

Что же касается человечества, то тут потомство - зачастую нежелательный побочный эффект "полового акта", с которым человечество усиленно борется(контрацептивы(таблетки, спираль, презервативы),аборты).
Некоторые даже проодят процедуру "стерилизации", чтобы и вовсе(раз и навсегда) на 100% исключить вероятность появления потомства.
Т.е. для человечества - удовольствие от "полового акта" на первом месте.

P.S.
Впрочем, человечество уже много чего сделало(и продолжает делать) "против Природы". 
Если во главе "теории эволюции" стоит приспособляемость "видов" к меняющимся условиям "окружающей среды", то человечество избрало другой путь - оно(человечество) само создает себе "окружающую(техногенную) среду",причем эта "искусственная окружающая среда" теперь меняется так быстро, что  "человеческий организм"(зачастую единственный "естественный элемент" в системе), просто не успевает приспосабливаться к этим изменениям. И если "бич 20 века" - это сердечно-сосудистые заболевания(а возможно и рак), то по прогнозам "бичом 21 века" станут всякие аллергические реакции(количество "химии" вокруг, как в пище, так и в "стройматериалах" многократно увеличилось) и неизвестно, как может отреагировать на эту "химию" индивидуальный организм. 
Да и количество медицинских препаратов многократно возросло(а не секрет, что с некоторых пор,"таблетки" приравниваются к "пищевым продуктам первой необходимости", кто-то даже назвал фармацевтическую промышленность(индустрию) -"узаконенной наркомафией")
Можно тут сокрушаться, а можно просто принять как факт.

----------


## Игорёк

Контрацепция - следствие эволюции. Страшно представить что было бы если б люди не знали откуда беруться дети. У природы задача - наплодить как можно больше себя. Причен наплодить здоровое потомство. Слабые женщины бы умирали, точно также как и слабые дети. А слабых мужиков убивали бы сильные конкуренты.
 Противоречие ли это природе ? - сложный вопрос. Если во всем искать противоречия, то можно дойти до абсурда. Ибо социум корректирует жизнь, а жизнь корректирует социум.
 К тому же мы сами по себе уже не такие как в диком мире. Т.е. эволюционировали в некий новый вид, поэтому такое сравнение будет не совсем правильно.

----------


## zanuda_ru

> К тому же мы сами по себе уже не такие как в диком мире. Т.е. эволюционировали в некий новый вид, поэтому такое сравнение будет не совсем правильно.


 Так и я о том же. О том, что "теория эволюции" годится только для объяснения "дочеловеческого"(если угодно, "доцивилизационного") периода.
Теперь все гораздо сложнее, так как влияние "продуктов цивилизации" уже многократно превышает "естественные процессы".

Что касается "контроля над рождаемостью", то многие "нытики"(и я в том числе) данного форума могли бы сказать:"Ах, лучше бы такой "странный тип"(чмо,урод(продолжить по вкусу))) и вовсе бы не рождался". 

Так что пока генетики не взяли рождаемость под свой контроль, проблема "отбора" так и будет остро стоять(она намного острее, чем раньше, как ты справедливо заметил, многие, кому сейчас медики(да и "комфортные условия проживания" - следствие научно-технического прогресса) "подарили жизнь" и продолжают ее поддерживать) раньше бы просто вымерли(от болезней или от агрессии более сильных особей). 

Поэтому проблема "вырождения"(не только от низкой рождаемости, но и от относительно низкой "смертности" ) сейчас стоит, так сказать "в полный рост".
А "гуманность" только усугубляет проблему.

P.S.
Кстати, религия могла бы послужить сдерживающим фактором, если бы не была так слаба сейчас. Согласно религии(например, православия) не только применение контрацептивов есть вмешательство в "божий промысел", но и поддержка жизни явно нежиснеспособных особей также относится к такому вмешательству. 

В общем, где-то тут есть "рациональное зерно"(в том, что человечество должно ограничить свое вмешательство в вопросы жизни и смерти), другой вопрос, что если впадать в крайности, то нельзя использовать ни средства контрацепции, да и всю медицину(кроме святых-чудотворцев(по современному - "народных целителей")), которым дан(Богом свыше) "дар" целительства) следует запретить. 

Естественно, такие прожекты - утопия, поворотить процессы вспять уже не удастся. Если задуматься о том, какое огромное количество народа занято начиная от ученых-медиков(проффессуры) и заканчивая  низшим медицинским персоналом(медсестры, нянечки и проч.). 
А про фармакологию(выпускающую тонны медицинских препаратов) я уж и вовсе молчу.

----------


## Игорёк

Так и есть. Мадицина это противоречие естественному отбору, человек получает то что не смог взять от природы. концентрат какого-то вещества. Но опять же мы-то несколько другие люди, чем те которые были до нас. Поэтом и медицина это как бы неотъемлемая часть нас. С этой точки зреия я не вижу в ней ничего плохого. К тому же когда-нибудь (возможно) она достигнет неких высот, что все нездоровые люди смогут быть здоровыми, все некрасивые - красивыми, а патологии будут пресекаться на корню. Но это уже, как говорится, не про нашу честь. 

 Про естественный отбор и генетику, так для меня это еще одна ужасная психологическая травма - осознание того что ты можешь породить только таких же полулюдей как и сам. А без семьи теряется и смысл существования. Тоесть можно жить либо плохо (в одиночестве), либо еще хуже имея больного асоциального ребенка.  
 Однако если все-таки удастся создать семью, то по всей вероятности что и ребенок сможет сделать тоже самое.Тоесть в теории если человек может родить себе подобного, значит и его ребенок сможет жить также. Это уже некий показатель нормальности. Да и есть вероятность что ребенок будет успешнее и физически лучше своих родителей. Так что тут остается только пережить 9 месяцев ада (который у нормальных людей именуется ожиданием счастья), и потом, при блаполучном исходе подождать еще несколько лет, в относительно слабом напряжении, дабы суметь представить свое чадо во взрослом социуме... Но тут выбор невелик - либо такое испытание и надежда, либо полная жопа без просветления. Поэтому не взирая на все нюансы я все-таки буду стремиться к первому варианту. Вероятность счастья нельзя упускать, какой бы ничтожной она не была.

----------


## Игорёк

Вот ожидание счастья (или в нашем случае вероятность горя):


Во получеловек который может получиться (плохой исход событий):


А вот тот древний человек, из дикого мира, о котором шла речь:

----------


## zanuda_ru

> 1. твое отсутствие явно пошло тебе на пользу))) Браво! Анализ в точку!
> 
> 2.Шучу. Ты всегда умно говорил


 1. Дык, я же не на курорте "прохлаждался"(или, наоборот, "загорал"), а в "психиатрической клинической больнице". 
Как раз место для "приведения мыслей в порядок".  :Smile: 
Там(в клинике), главный цель и смысл(помимо текущих:принять пищу(таблетки),достать "курево" и проч.) основной(один на всех) цель и смысл и предмет большинства разговоров(в той же "курилке"), это как-бы побыстрей вырваться из этого заведения "на волю". 
Что от тебя зависит, что есть "объективные непреодолимые причины", мешающие этому. 
В общем, основные "терки" на тему:"Что имеем, того не ценим, потерявши плачем"(в данном случае речь идет о "свободе на воле"). 
Замечу, что многие, с кем я беседовал, "застряли в психушке" от 1 года до 6 лет и медики вовсе не торопятся "выписывать". Все это как-то устрашало, так что мне, можно сказать, "повезло", что я провел там ровно 5 недель(а не, скажем, 5 лет).

P.S.
Добавлю только, что я имел неосторожность пообещать одному соседу по койке(ему где-то под 60), который оказался моим земляком(из одного "города", а "лежит" он уже больше года ), навестить "на воле" его бывшую жену и сына и слезно вымолить у них, чтобы они "вытащили" его из психушки. Теперь жалею, что обещал, как-то не знаю, как к этому делу подступиться. 
Я и за себя просить не могу, а за другого тем более. :Confused: 
Кроме того, если до сих пор он был им "не нужен" и они не интересовались "как он там", то маловероятно, что моя миссия увенчается успехом. Вот и не знаю теперь, что будет более тяжко для моей "кармы", "не ходить" или "сходить впустую"?

2. Иногда даже слишком заумно. 
Зачастую был бы уместен вопрос типа "Чувак, ты сам-то понял, что сказал?" :Smile:

----------


## Kali-Ma

Слушай, за других просить легче: абстрагируйся и проси.

----------


## Каин

> Добавлю только, что я имел неосторожность пообещать одному соседу по койке(ему где-то под 60), который оказался моим земляком(из одного "города", а "лежит" он уже больше года ), навестить "на воле" его бывшую жену и сына и слезно вымолить у них, чтобы они "вытащили" его из психушки. Теперь жалею, что обещал, как-то не знаю, как к этому делу подступиться. 
> Я и за себя просить не могу, а за другого тем более.
> Кроме того, если до сих пор он был им "не нужен" и они не интересовались "как он там", то маловероятно, что моя миссия увенчается успехом. Вот и не знаю теперь, что будет более тяжко для моей "кармы", "не ходить" или "сходить впустую"?.


 Вариант первый. Идешь:
а) Выполняешь обещание; не впустую
б) Выполняешь обещание ; впустую

Вариант второй. Не идешь:
а) не выполняещь обещания; впустую.
б) --------------------
Для меня выбор очевиден.

----------


## Игорёк

Я скажу проще - "не умеешь держать слово - не давай его".
Сам уже давно живу по такому принципу.

----------


## zanuda_ru

> Я скажу проще - "не умеешь держать слово - не давай его".
> Сам уже давно живу по такому принципу.


 Согласен, сам такого мнения. Вот только, я уже писал, что "слабохарактерный" и отказывать не умею.
Это причина многих моих проблем по жизни.
А тут, скорее, человек "ухватился за соломинку". 
Да и навязчивые мысли "в изоляции" намного сильнее.

Однако, все это "отмазки". Придется таки сходить "для очистки совести". 

P.S.
Благодарю также Kali-ma и Каин за комменты.

----------

